# HDMI issues with cable or satellite receivers



## HDMI_Org

We are actively working with STB makers and cable companies to resolve HDMI related interoperability issues, and have had some significant success (we believe that we have identified fixes for many of the STB models currently on the market). However, we continue to see posts about cable & satellite set top boxes that have issues when using HDMI (such as not supporting an AV receiver, picture blanks out periodically, no audio, etc). In many cases, the interoperability problem can be fixed by a simple firmware fix (a number of service providers distributed this fix this spring, as part of their efforts to accommodate the shift in daylight savings time (from April to March). We would like to analyze any currently outstanding problems, and determine, among other things, those cable and satellite systems where this fix has not been distributed. So, we'd like to ask that the community post data that we can use to track this issue and to identify where we may have work left to do.


If you have a cable or satellite set top box where HDMI does not currently function properly, please post the following information to this thread:


- Make/model of all devices in the chain (ex. STB, AV receiver, TV)

- Name of the cable/satellite provider

- Firmware revision on the set top box

- Your geographic region (i.e. your city & state)

- Description of the issue, any information of specific symptoms & behavior


----------



## carlmorrell

Sources: Scientific Atlanta HD8300 DVR, Harman Kardon AVR 247.

Displays: Sony Grand Wega KDF-55WF655, Sharp Aquos LC-26D43U


What works: HK to Sony, DVR to Sharp,

What does NOT work: DVR to Sony , DVR to AVR to Sony


Also noted that HDMI Audio does not work in the DVR to AVR to Sharp setup.


My main system is the Sony, I just moved the Sharp to test the connectivity issues.


----------



## bubbers44

HR20-100

Yamaha RX-V661 amp

hdmi from HR20 to amp

hdmi from amp to TV

June 07


System worked fine until I decided to clean up the wiring and disconnected everything for an hour to clean it up. When I plugged everything in again the HR20 had lost all of the recorded programs and the "To Do" list for future programming.


Someone said the amp can talk back to the HR20 and may have rebooted it so I disconnected the hdmi cable to amp and hooked it directly to TV. It has worked fine ever since.


Now I want to again input to the amp and use second hdmi input for 2nd sat receiver but I am afraid of a repeat. Recently an updated version was put out for the HR20 but don't know if this possible problem is corrected. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Ring30

-Time Warner Cable, Raleigh, NC

Scientific Atlanta 8300HD DVR

Passport Echo v2.6.002

OS: PowerTV 6.14.74.1sp

-Oppo 981 DVD player (firmware v?)

-Monoprice 4x1 HDMI switch v2.5

-Mitsu HD1000u projector


The Oppo DVD player works fine throught the switch, but the 8300 will only output 1080i. Whenever I try & change the output resolution, it does not stick. It reverts back to 1080i. Without the switch, it works fine, and I can choose other resolutions.


----------



## swoll50

-Motorola DCT6412 III

-Sony KDS-50A2020

Comcast, Pompano Beach, FL



System worked fine for about a week, then went blank. Tried a different HDMI cable, but same result.


----------



## apmonte

I was having some HDMI dropouts on my Onkyo 905 as a result of the cable putting downward pressure on the HDMI connector. While I was looking to see if there was a better way to secure my HDMI cable to my Onkyo 905, I ran across this site and wonder how much applicability it may have to this dicussion.

http://mostly-linux.blogspot.com/200...h-if-hdmi.html 


I like what HDMI is trying to accomplish, but I really think the physical interconnect is a poorly thought out design that will cause numerous problems for both consumers and manufacturers that have to deal with these issues.


----------



## RobZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apmonte* /forum/post/11394766
> 
> 
> I was having some HDMI dropouts on my Onkyo 905 as a result of the cable putting downward pressure on the HDMI connector. While I was looking to see if there was a better way to secure my HDMI cable to my Onkyo 905, I ran across this site and wonder how much applicability it may have to this dicussion.



I noticed this same problem with my Onkyo 805 last night. I have dropouts that "appear" to increase when there is increased pressure on the HDMI output on the 805 probably due to the large diameter and heavy cable of my Monoprice 22 AWG. It actually feels looser now. These are absolutely poor connections when compared to DVI.


----------



## Arqos

Time Warner Cable


Samsung SMT-H3050 : source

Onkyo 905 - Reciever

Samsung DLP - 6168 (1080i)


works fine going hdmi to tv, when going through reciever i actually got a picture a few times playing around with it, but it wont stick. It keeps losing the signal and giving me STB Authentication Issue on screen (use component out)


----------



## m44

Sat. provider: DirecTV


Sat. receivers: H20-100 (two of them, made in Mexico, installed brand new in Aug 2007) both receivers with the latest update software: x2021


TV: Vizio VUE42LF (1080p, 42") mfg. May 2007

TV: Philips 42PFL7422D/37 (1080p, 42") mfg. Aug 2007


With VIZIO Symptoms developed gradually. All worked fine for about 2 days, than the audio noise and related lines across the screen started first; evolved into blink to blue screen with "Lost video signal" in next 1 day, than frequency of 'lost signal' became 2x per minute.


VIZIO was exchanged for PHILIPS and the 'lost signal' became 3-4x per minute (no audio or lines as previously). Sat. receivers temperature high.

Both H20 receivers displayed strange behaviour when first turned on: they were first connected with Component cable and they would not turn on, when they did turn on after about 5 minutes they lost green color which returned after cable was removed and reconnected. This did not repeat again.


Both VIZIO & PHILIPS had no problems working with two HR20 (installed new Aug 2007).


Of course all this on HDMI output.


----------



## jbaracelona

Directv H20

Oppo 971H dvd player

Epson Home Cenima 1080P Projector

Nad Master M15 Processor Pre Amp


Since upgrading equiptment, I have had problems with HDMI.

My projector has only 1 HDMI. If I run the cable straight from the projector to either the DVD or the Sat Rec.; they work perfectly. If I try to use the processor to get both with HDMI; I can get a picture with the dvd player, but not the Sat. Rec. I have the processor set correctly so as the dvd uses HDMI 1 and the Sat. Rec. is programed for HDMI 2. I have tried switching without having success.

I have tried 2 Sat. Receivers, same model, and 2 Nad Pre Amps with the same results. I have also used 4 different types of cables. This has been a headache. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## pier0188




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arqos* /forum/post/11456856
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable
> 
> 
> Samsung SMT-H3050 : source
> 
> Onkyo 905 - Reciever
> 
> Samsung DLP - 6168 (1080i)
> 
> 
> works fine going hdmi to tv, when going through reciever i actually got a picture a few times playing around with it, but it wont stick. It keeps losing the signal and giving me STB Authentication Issue on screen (use component out)



Time Warner Cable, Manhattan

Samsung SMT-H3050

Pioneer VSX-82TXS

Toshiba 52HM84 DLP

Toshiba HD-A2


HDMI+ HD DVD player works fine through the receiver, but not the STB. I am having the same problem but I have never gotten the picture to stick. Just have the STB authentication error. This is pretty annoying since I had an ADB IPTV box work perfectly through HDMI, switched providers and get this.


----------



## knucklesdragon

TV: Sony KDF-E55A20

AV Receiver: Onkyo HT-R640 (came with HT-S894 system)

STB: Motorola DCH6200 -Firmware: 18.20

Cable provider: Brighthouse Networks - Livonia, MI


Current Configuration:

*STB* =>HDMI \\

================> *AV Receiver* =>HDMI=> *TV*
*DVD* =>HDMI /


The Onkyo HT-R640 has 2 HDMI inputs and 1 HDMI output.


For the 2 weeks now, since I plugged in my new STB, I experience an intermittent "green screen of death" (Solid GREEN screen w/ audio) when watching cable. Sometimes it stays green. Sometimes it flashes off and my picture comes back. This happens so often that my cable is completely unwatchable. On 2 occasions instead of a green screen, I got a blue screen that warned me that HDCP failed and to use component video (for many reasons this is not an acceptable solution)


This NEVER happens when I watch a DVD on this system.


I tried this configuration: *STB* =>HDMI=> *TV*


This had the exact same results as my other set-up.

I have also tried switching out my HDMI cables, but this did not help.

My wires are routed with extreme care, there is no unnecessary pressure on my connectors.



An interesting side note is that before I got this current STB, I had basically the same model but it was the DVR version (I wish I knew the model # and FW version). This box worked flawlessly for the month that I had it.


At this point I don't know what to do.

1. Try to exchange my box for a different one (same model)

(perhaps I have a bad box?)

2. Pay the extra $7/month for the DVR box (even though I don't really want/use the feature)

(I am also concerned that my previous good experience was a fluke?)

3. I could go with the CableCard but I think this costs me an extra $9.50/Month and I lose some features.


Feel free to PM me or Email me if you have any possible solutions to my problem.

Thanks in advance!


-Mike
[email protected]


----------



## MarkG441

I've had problems with the HDMI connection between a TIVO HD with cablecards (carrier is Time Warner of Manhattan) and a Sony WEGA.


On some (but not all) channels using the HDMI connector I receive an error message: "Viewing not permitted using DVR's HDMI output. Try another output."


No apparent pattern to the impacted channels, ie, some premium are viewable others get this message, some basic cable and network get the error, others work fine. All channels are viewable with component connector.


Other facts:

Similar to experience of a previous poster, some channels that were initially viewable in HDMI when I first got the TIVO box NO LONGER are viewable in that mode

When I switch to a "nonviewable" channel, I actually get a signal (ie, viewable picture and audible sound) for 5-10 seconds before screen goes black and message appears

I've tried switching out the cablecards but there was no difference with the second set


----------



## jbaracelona

Purchased the Monoprice 2 to 1 switcher and both the dvd and sat. receiver work now with absolutely no problems. The switching from the $3,000 nad preamp and the epson 1080p projector could not communicate. The $18 monoprice switcher did the job, explain this.


----------



## Supermann7

Panasonic PT-AX100U projector

Monoprice 4x1 HDMI switch box

Toshiba HD DVD A20

Dishnetowrk VIP 211 software: L430

Location: Riverside California

HDMI: 3ft, 6ft, and 35ft.


I have no issue with DVD player. It is just the Dishnetwork. Notice in late July,

Dishnetwork upgraded to L349 and L430. With these two new software uploaded. Can not get 720p and 1080i resolution. I have to downscale to 480p to able to watch TV. I just saw L433 update new software on Dishnetwork website yesterday 9/18/07. I will try it out and post what happen soon.


----------



## nybanker8

text


----------



## textral




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arqos* /forum/post/11456856
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable
> 
> 
> Samsung SMT-H3050 : source
> 
> Onkyo 905 - Reciever
> 
> Samsung DLP - 6168 (1080i)
> 
> 
> works fine going hdmi to tv, when going through reciever i actually got a picture a few times playing around with it, but it wont stick. It keeps losing the signal and giving me STB Authentication Issue on screen (use component out)



I'm getting this same message. Very very frustrating.


STB --> Vizio P50 = Works

STB --> Denon 3808ci --> Vizio P50 = STB Authentication Issue on screen (use component out)


TWC is unhelpful to the point of belligerence. "Sir, we do NOT help people set up their home theaters. It is not our responsibility, nor is it our concern. You've already wasted too much of my time." I think my paraphrasing might be giving the girl's mastery of the English language a little bit too much credit.


Not loving TWC right now, I can tell you that much.


----------



## davenand

Here is the issue and some history on my problem.

TV- Vizio GV52LF

Provider- TWC

- SA 8300HD Not sure about firmware revision. OCAP box. HDMI input

Location- Columbus, Ohio

Issue- I had an issue where my TV would come up with an error that the DVI input was not available. Kept swapping boxes 2 & 3 would not record after 2-3 days (could not find program error). 4 box fixed all those problems, but now have intermittent loss of audio in HD recordings. I got the 4th box around Sept 25 just after a new firmware fix had been loaded to all of their boxes, according to the tech. He also put a signal booster on my line.


----------



## rainman33

hlp4667w tv with a motorola 6416 dvr box and i lose picture with hdmi on hd only i have cox communications in rhode island


----------



## helmsman

Motorola DCT3412 I HD Cable Tuner/DVR

Aluratek 4 port HDMI switcher

Sharp Aquos LC-46D62U

Samsung BD-P1200 Blu-Ray Disc Player

Comcast Cable

Firmware version 16.20

Atlanta (Alpharetta) GA


First of all if I connect either the STB or the Blu-Ray player directly to the tv everything works fine. When I go through the HDMI switcher, however, the Blu-Ray works fine but the STB only comes through at 480p, which looks awful on both HD and non-HD channels. Furthermore, when you turn on the tv while it's switched to the STB all you get is static/haze and message that says an incompatible signal has been received, check your settings. If I turn the STB off and then on again communication is restored but still with a degraded 480p signal. I have tried multiple cables with no success. I bet if I called Comcast and asked them if they have a newer firmware version that fixes this problem they'd look at me like I had two head and spoke a foreign language.


----------



## farmguy1970

Please Help!! :-(

updated everything to HD right so i just had to use a few HDMI cables... i was hoping...

I have the sony dg810 directv's HD sat dvr, optoma H31 projector and sony's rdr gx 255 dvd player/recorder (saving up for HD dvd Player) so i hook it all up via HDMI cables to the dg810... i get no sound at all from the sat dvr, only picture, unless i also use a optical cable and with the dvd player i get sound until i turn on the projector so i also have to have either coax or optical cable hooked up from that as well.... and latey i keep having to change the sound settings even tho its all in HD from the sat to hear voice some settings can hear all sounds but voice so i have to switch to 2channel.. never had to do that before.... can anyone help???????

signed,

disgusted with HDMI


----------



## Will2007

Motorola DCT6416 III HD/DVR with Comcast Cable


Display = Marantz VP4001 front DLP projector (native 720p) with component and HDMI inputs


AVR = Marantz SR7001 (4 HDMI inputs, 1 output)


Motorola DCT6416 III ==> Marantz projector directly with 20' 22AWG HDMI cable gets beautiful, glitch-free picture on display


Motorola DCT6416 III ==> Marantz AVR ==> Marantz DLP projector with HDMI cables gets glitch-free digital sound through HDMI, but I get no picture. When I put the projector on HDMI input it doesn't give me any funky HDCP error message; it simply says "No signal." I have tried every conceivable setting on all three units in the HDMI chain and every combination of turning them off and on again. No joy.


I have the very same problem with my Toshiba HD DVD A20 player.


I have concluded that HDCP is simply a major fiasco and that when Home Theater veterans and enthusiasts can't get their units to communicate, your average consumer doesn't stand a chance. I throw in the towel with HDMI for delivering both video and audio. I'm resigned to using it just to deliver video from my HD DVD player to my projector display.


----------



## btourHD

- STB: Samsung SMT-H3050 (received on October 2007)

- A/V Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR805

- TV: Sony LCD XBR HDTV

- TimeWarnerCable, New York City (Manhattan), NY


Connection set-up:


STB HDMI => Onkyo Recevier HDMI => TV HDMI


Very consistent with above threads, at first, the system connects for 3 seconds then a message appears saying "STB could not authenticate HDMI - Use component". From other threads I read, looks like the problem remains with the HDCP (for content protection) of the STB.


If connecting the STB HDMI directly to the TV, it works fine (but defeats the purpose of using a receiver!)


----------



## KingMissile97

1. STB is Samsung SMT-H3050. Receiver is Marantz SR-7001. TV is Sharp Aquos LC-46D82U.

2. Time Warner Cable, New York City

3. Don't know how to determine the firmware version, though I did reboot the STB this afternoon.

4. Location is New York (Manhattan), NY

5. STB to TV works fine. STB to receiver to TV causes an authentication failure message followed by a blue screen. Audio does pass through, though the sound level is rather low.


----------



## Carnivore

- Scientific Atlanta 8300HD w/ Passport on TWC NJ (NYC service)

- Samsung FP-T5884 TV


STB is connected directly to the TV. It usually works but occasionally turns on with an error message saying the TV does not support HDCP (which it does), and I must use component connection. The only way to resynchronize is to reboot the STB. Let me tell you that is a real drag when the DVR is in the middle of a recording. What a load of BS. If you're going to shove copy protection down our throats, at least make sure it works so paying customers don't get jerked around like this.


----------



## stuka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbaracelona* /forum/post/11532543
> 
> 
> Directv H20
> 
> Oppo 971H dvd player
> 
> Epson Home Cenima 1080P Projector
> 
> Nad Master M15 Processor Pre Amp
> 
> 
> Since upgrading equiptment, I have had problems with HDMI.
> 
> My projector has only 1 HDMI. If I run the cable straight from the projector to either the DVD or the Sat Rec.; they work perfectly. If I try to use the processor to get both with HDMI; I can get a picture with the dvd player, but not the Sat. Rec. I have the processor set correctly so as the dvd uses HDMI 1 and the Sat. Rec. is programed for HDMI 2. I have tried switching.



I had the same issue with my Dish VIP411.


I had my dealer update the NAD M15 firmware and I no longer have HDMI HDCP handshaking issues.


----------



## elove

Directv H20-100 Receiver Firmware 0x2020

Samsung HLS 6187SW TV


My TV and Directv receiver were working fine until Sunday night.


I got the following message while watching the Cowboys and Eagles game:


"This program contains content protection that restricts viewing on the television attached to your Directv's receivers HDMI connector".


Has anyone everyone gotten this message before.

Any ideas of what it means. Is my receiver HDMI port gone bad or is it my TV.


----------



## beagleguy2

I have a Motorola HDTV cable box from Time Warner with a DVI output. I have a Samsung HP T5084 HDTV with HDMI connection. I have an Onkyo TX SR705 receiver with HDMI connection.


I used a DVI/HDMI cable between the cable box and the

reveiver. Then I connected the receiver and the TV with an HDMI cable.

No picture on TV and the message read "The set top does not support HD

content."


I currently use a DVI/HDMI connection from cable box to TV to get a picture. I have to use a component connection from my cable box to my receiver to get audio.


I reside in the San Fernando Valley, Los Angeles, CA.


----------



## KulSecHskY

Devices: SA 8300HDC --> LG 42PX5D Plasma

Provider: Time Warner Digital Cable

Firmware: Unknown

Location: Fort Lee, NJ


Problem: Using Belkin AM22302 HDMI cable, get error message. The picture flashes for a second then it goes black and an error message in displayed. Saying my tv does not support DVI for this type of program. (no idea what this means)


Then if I switch out the HDMI cable to a Belkin AM22300 HDMI cable everything works fine.


Belkin is not replacing the cable with a AV52300b. Will update once the new cable arrives.


----------



## 70chevelle

Motorola 6412 HD DVR STB with DVI Output

HK AVR 247

Toshiba A2 HDDVD

Optoma H31 Projector


STB to AVR = Monoprice DVI --->HDMI2

(And Component---->Component)

HDDVD to AVR = Monoprice HDMI --->HDMI1

AVR to Projector = Monoprice HDMI --->DVI


DVD works fine with excellent picture & sound


STB will give me a pink or blue screen with OSD and audio with DVI--->HDMI only, or flicker with "component" error message.

Component --->Component only will give audio but no picture.

Both DVI-->HDMI and Component-->Component gives HD & SD picture and audio, although commercials change the audio processing and PQ on the HD channels. And, specifically with ESPNHD, the pic will flicker and lose signal relatively often. (Which I'm going to assume is a Cable Co. feed issue?)


I guess the answer is to see if my Cable company has any new DVR STB's with HDMI out?


----------



## Chip718

STB: Samsung SMT-H3050 HD (receive October 07)

TV: Sharp 37" Aquos LCD

Time Warner Cable, New York City (Queens), NY

I will update firmware ver. when I get home.


My setup is STB HDMI to TV HDMI.


Everything was working fine for almost 2 months and than yesterday my audio went out via HDMI only. I tried swapping cable, rebooting receiver, but nothing. I called TW and they were no help at all. They told me to use the supplied 3' component cables.


----------



## kawasaki97

scientific atlanta dvr explorer 8300hd

samsung lns4095

time warner

queens, ny

I have picture but no sound what gives? please help...


----------



## AlanMintaka

Scientific Atlanta Explorer DVR 8300HDC

Sony Bravia KLVS32A10 LCD HDTV (HDMI connect)

Sharp 27F640 SDTV (Composite connect)

Comcast

Nashua, NH


When HDTV is powered off, signals to SDTV via composite connections are blocked. Message appears saying "HDMI output is being blocked, reconnect HDTV to component connectors to continue watching television"


Only fixes are: disconnecting HDMI cable (SDTV signals restored immediately) or connecting HDTV via component jacks (no SD-composite blocking at any time).


SD output via composite connectors should never be blocked if HDMI device is powered off.


----------



## AlanMintaka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawasaki97* /forum/post/12261389
> 
> 
> scientific atlanta dvr explorer 8300hd
> 
> samsung lns4095
> 
> time warner
> 
> queens, ny
> 
> I have picture but no sound what gives? please help...



This happened to me with the same Scientific Atlanta unit but with Comcast service. In my case I accessed the audio settings in the setup menu. There was a "Digital Audio" setting that was set to "Dolby 5.1". One of the other available options was "HDMI". I changed the "Digital Audio" setting to "HDMI" and the sound was restored. Try to find an analogous setting with your DVRs menu interface and see if the same change works for you.


Note that this is unrelated to the issue reported in my post above this one.


----------



## kingasia

i am also in queens with a 8300.. is it normal when you use hdmi to not be able to choose between 720p and 1080i?

it defaults to 1080i and wont let me change it to 720p


----------



## Bruc3L3r0y

Samsung H3050 STB

Samsung 5271f TV

TWC-NYC


I also have the same issue as everyone else. STB HDMI => TV works fine. STB HDMI => Onkyo 705 HDMI => TV HDMI, no picture, just get the authentication failure message after a few minutes.


----------



## gamo62

I have a TivoHD connectd to the 247FHD vis HDMI. I also have a composite out going to a video sender that goes into the bedroom.


The problem. If the TV is on, then I can get content on the composite. If it is off, then I cannot. I get an error that says HDMI not allowed.


The TV is in standby mode. Since it is a newer model, it may be in need of a firmware update. Any thoughts or suugestions would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## ReelNauti

Philips 47PFL7422D/37


Cablevision IO w/ Scientific Atlanta Explorer 4250HD STB


While changing channels the speakers "pop". This only happens with the HDMI connection. The component cable connections are fine. The latest firmware is was loaded in the TV with no sucess.


----------



## Jetmeck

Isn't it wonderful. Ever heard of a component connection having a handshake error or error message ? Me either. Component connection has the same quality without all this BS. Cram this digital BS down our throats because you know we are all pirates and then it doesn't work.


----------



## BlueDyna

I have tried several times to establish an HDMI handshake between the following devices.No Video only audio from Cable Box (NYC- Manhattan Time Warner Cable)


Bose Lifestyle 35 IV (using the Bose VS-2 video enhancer)

Sony Bravia KDL-40V3000 LCD

and two different cable boxes:


1- Samsung SMT-3050 ....message read "STB failed authentication of HDMI TV Please Use Component output.

I was able to to get video using component connection between the cable box and the VS-2 unit,while using HDMI to the TV


I exchanged the box at Time Warner Center at 23rd street for a :


2-Scientific Atlanta Explorer 4250HDC

same result...slightly different message telling me that my TV could not recieve signal using "DVI" output. I am currently using the setup I used in the first case. Component from Cable Box to VS-2,HDMI from VS-2 to TV.


Anyone familiar ?


----------



## Oreck

Sony KDL32XBR4

Comcast Cable

Scientific Atlanta Explorer DVR 8300HDC

Monster HDMI 1000HD Cable


Please someone help with this as Comcast is no help. I get picture but no audio. I've seen some posts stating to make sure digital audio is set to HDMI but I can't seem to pull up anytype setup menu with the HD DVR Box. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dspin

Have a Sony 52XBR/4, Sidh VIP722, Onkyo 705, Toshiba HD-A30, Panasonic Blu Ray 10A all connected by 4 - Monster HDMI Ultra High Speed 1000. No problems so far, only hooked up since 10-16-07


----------



## raceinsider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oreck* /forum/post/12596104
> 
> 
> Sony KDL32XBR4
> 
> Comcast Cable
> 
> Scientific Atlanta Explorer DVR 8300HDC
> 
> Monster HDMI 1000HD Cable
> 
> 
> Please someone help with this as Comcast is no help. I get picture but no audio. I've seen some posts stating to make sure digital audio is set to HDMI but I can't seem to pull up anytype setup menu with the HD DVR Box. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



You need to get into the MENU for the box. The SA and Moto boxes will get to the menu by hitting the off button and then MENU button holding it down for a few seconds. Should allow you to set the box for 1080i ..


----------



## Oreck

Thanks raceinsider. I think you are right and I need to set the box right. I just can't seem to get a menu or setup screen to pull up. I saw another post which stated to turn box off at the box itself not the remote. And then press both guide and info to get menu to pull up. I tried that and it didn't work. However, I think maybe I was not waiting long enough. I just found the user manual for the Scientific Atlanta Explorer DVR 8300HDC on this forum and will print it out. It says I need to wait 20 seconds. I'm going to follow that and review all my connections and hopefully get this thing running. Thanks agin.


----------



## ccotenj

to set the "audio: digital out" option on your sa8300hdc:


press the "menu" key on your remote twice

scroll until you see "audio: digital out"

hit the right arrow key

scroll to "hdmi"

hit the left arrow key

hit exit


you don't need to get into the box menu for this... you do if you want to pass everything at native resolution for video and tell the box which resolutions to pass...


----------



## Oreck

That did the trick!!! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## gorillaz

I have a digital STB from Comcast. A DVI to HDMI cable connected the STB to an Onkyo TX-SR605 receiver, and that connects via HDMI to a Philips 47" LCD TV. A video image flashes on the screen for a few seconds, then goes blank with a message: "Video Format Not Recognized." It's odd that the video format is recognized for a few moments in any case.


The STB connected via DVI/HDMI cable directly to the TV works fine, however. Info on the TV screen says the signal is being received at 1080 (but not whether it's I or P)


It's worth noting that the HDMI ports on the receiver utilize the new HDMI 1.3 format.


I realize that this is rather an issue with the receiver as opposed to an HDMI issue, however, I was under the impression that the HDMI 1.3a iteration was designed to resolve many compatibility issues. In all other regards, the receiver upconverts very nicely Composite, S-Video and Component signals to delivery via HDMI, from a variety of sources such as VHS, Ipod dock and DVD player.


Upon further investigation, I'm thinking that this is some kind of HDCP handshake problem?


----------



## pepper&ginger

HDMI cable problem with STB


STB : Comcast Motorola DCH 3416

Receiver Onkyo HT- SR 800

TV Panasonic TH- 42PZ700U

- Name of the cable/satellite provider: Comcast

- Firmware revision on the set top box: 18.34

- Your geographic region (i.e. your city & state): Oak Ridge, TN

- Description of the issue, any information of specific symptoms & behavior:


I have recently tried to connect a Comcast Motorola DCH 3416 DVR to my Onkyo HT-SR800 Home Theater and then to a Panasonic TH-42PZ700U HDTV. The Comcast DVR is connected to the Onkyo with a HDMI cable and the HDMI out from the Onkyo goes to the Panasonic TV HDMI input. Audio connections are with a Optical digital cable connecting the DVR to the Onkyo.


Everything works fine till I shut off all the components. I then get a error code on the Comcast DVR which looks like a flashing dVI or dU1 code. After a while the Comcast DVR freezes and will not work till the box has been unplugged and the power is off for a minute and then repower the system. This problem keeps repeating itself.


I have tried various HDMI cables and changed the power cord, the power strip, the wall to Comcast coaxial cable. The DVR boxes have been changed three time and am on my 4th DVR. The Comcast tech support has worked for several hours with no avail.


Where is the problem? I was told that this may be an HDCP error between the Motorola and the ONKYO. Can anyone share some light or does anyone have a similar problem? Would appreciate any experts comment and advise.


The only thing that works is that you connect the HDMI cable from the STB directly to the HDTV input


----------



## cak0

My new satelite PVR (Bell ExpressVu 9242) works great thru component cables but not on HDMI. I have tried two different HDMI cables and no change. I borrowed a DVD player that had HDMI output and have the same problem, the picture is very very dark. I have not done a lot of work trying to calibrate this input on my TV as I didn't have to do this on any other inputs. My TV is a Sony KFE42A10. If either the satellite receiver or the TV has a problem with its HDMI path, I would have expected it to impact more than just the brightness. Is this posible?


Also I can't get a picture at all thru HDMI when I set the receiver to a resolution of 720p or 1080i. I can only get a picture if it is set on 480 but it is still way too dark. I cannot find any setting on the TV that is needed to allow HD resolutions and it works fine at 720 and 1080 when I use component cables and I didn't have to change any settings for the component inputs.


----------



## gixxerjoe

F Me, I'm a part of this crew too.


STB: Samsung HD 3080

AVR: Onkyo 705

TV: XBR3

Provider: Time Warner Cable.


I get the dreaded STB failed to authorize blah blah blah, when connecting STB>AVR>TV, but works find when STB>TV. I freaking don't want to use componet!


----------



## jfkowalski

I have a 2 day old Dish 722 receiver and a year old JVC 55 inch HD TV (HD-55-456). After two days trying, I am still unable to get a picture on my TV using the HDMI cable. Other type cables are OK. My TV tells me that there is no signal reaching it. I have reversed the cable, turned on things in differet sequences, etc with no luck. The local Dish people just encourage me to use Component cables.


----------



## walterjz

Samsung smt-h3050 stb

Time Warner staten island, NY

New Onkyo 705 receiver

New Samsung 63 in 1080p plasma

New Samsung UP5000 blu-ray/hd-dvd combo player


Cable box thru receiver hdmi no video or audio...message stb failed HDCP not compatable use component


DVD player works fine thru receiver hdmi


How is this possible? totally insane!


I now hooked up stb to tv diectly with optical out to receiver.


I am stressed out after hours of hookup......Please someone help....thanks


Walter


----------



## Carolina93

Explain this one.....


TWC's HDDVR....8300HDC....supposedly the "latest" version.


Toshiba 50HP66.



Zero issues with any of the other hookups....Oppo DVD is the only other one that uses HDMI and zero problems.



BUT,


turn the TV on with the HDMI connected to the cable box......TV has a weird computer graphic looking jumble in the middle - whether the cable box is on or not - just connected via HDMI. THis happens nearly every time HDMI is connected.



Unplug the HDMI from the cable box....TV comes on fine...plug in the HDMI and everything is good....every time.


(Granted, TWC's HD DVR box is crap, but that's another issue - I think)


Why would the TV mess up with the cable box's HDMI plugged in on power up, but is fine every other time?


----------



## gixxerjoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walterjz* /forum/post/12914333
> 
> 
> Samsung smt-h3050 stb
> 
> Time Warner staten island, NY
> 
> New Onkyo 705 receiver
> 
> New Samsung 63 in 1080p plasma
> 
> New Samsung UP5000 blu-ray/hd-dvd combo player
> 
> 
> Cable box thru receiver hdmi no video or audio...message stb failed HDCP not compatable use component
> 
> 
> DVD player works fine thru receiver hdmi
> 
> 
> How is this possible? totally insane!
> 
> 
> I now hooked up stb to tv diectly with optical out to receiver.
> 
> 
> I am stressed out after hours of hookup......Please someone help....thanks
> 
> 
> Walter



You have the same problem as the rest of us. The STB HD 3050 box you have won't work via HDMI to the AVR, it is a software issue that TWC does know about. They claim they are working on the problem but who knows how long that can take to fix?


Anyway, just plug the STB straight to TV via HDMI and use digital optical from STB to AVR and call it a night.


----------



## walterjz

Samsung smt-h3050 stb does not support HDMI ver. 1.3. They still use ver. 1.0 thru 1.2 only. This was confirmed by a very savvy tech tonight that returned my call tonight from Time Warner. Thats why it won't work thru the Onkyo 705's ver. 1.3 HDMI inputs or any other AVs with 1.3 HDMIs. It will take a hardware upgrade and firmware upgrade on their part to accommodate us. Time will have to pass before this problem is solved....who knows how long we'll have to wait!

Anyone have any more info for the gang?

Regards,

Walter J. Ziegler


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walterjz* /forum/post/12963504
> 
> 
> Samsung smt-h3050 stb does not support HDMI ver. 1.3. They still use ver. 1.0 thru 1.2 only. This was confirmed by a very savvy tech tonight that returned my call tonight from Time Warner. Thats why it won't work thru the Onkyo 705's ver. 1.3 HDMI inputs or any other AVs with 1.3 HDMIs. It will take a hardware upgrade and firmware upgrade on their part to accommodate us. Time will have to pass before this problem is solved....who knows how long we'll have to wait!
> 
> Anyone have any more info for the gang?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Walter J. Ziegler



that doesn't make any sense... hdmi is backwards compatible... a 1.3 avr should have no problems at all with a 1.0-1.2 source....


----------



## walterjz

Tell that to Time Warner! Does sound fishy, doesn't it?

The plain fact is that it DOES NOT WORK!

Is there another explanation? The 1.3 AVR will not accept the input from the cable box and display the video on the tv and it will not process the audio.


----------



## walterjz

Also, anyone with this hdmi problem from their cable box to AVR to tv needs to report it to Time Warner Cable in their respective area as soon as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## ccotenj

i don't doubt that it doesn't work... you guys wouldn't be complaining about it if it DID work...










that being said, it really doesn't make sense what the tech is telling you... it's entirely possible that they have some hdmi firmware issues surrounding handshaking that is causing the problem (as a matter of fact, i'd bet that's the problem), but the avr should be more than willing to handshake at "less" than 1.3... it (the avr) doesn't care...


----------



## walterjz

That's right! I agree. I know how devious Time Warner can be.

Everyone you speak to there says something else to say or either doesn't know anything and defers to a supervisor. It's enough to pull your hair out when calling them.

Thanks!


UPDATE___________ Spoke to another tech this morning at Time Warner Cable (Staten Island)...

He indeed confirmed that it is not an HDMI version problem but a handshack problem that their programmers are working on to upgrade the firmware on their end. We'll see how long this fix takes.

Thanks a bunch!


Keep calling and complain your heads off------LOL!


----------



## Nebulus06

Television: Sony KDL-46XBR4

Cable Provider: Comcast

CableBox: Motorola DCH3416

FirmWare Revision: Unknown (recently purchased 2 weeks ago).

I reside in Valley Forge, Pennsylvania


Issue: The television and cable box are connected via an HDMI cable.The television is not recongnizing the motorola cablebox (neither sound nor picture). On the television's sony XMB home menu, under HDMI settings: each HDMI inputs have been assigned the proper output devices, respectively. In this case HDMI 3 is set to CableBox. While HDMI 1 is set to DVD.


I've tried multiple channels (mainly channels in proximity of channel 3) on the television and none work. My cable box is set to 480p. I cannot make any configuration using the CableBox's menu button since the television only displays a green screen.

My DVD player works fine with my TV. Its only with the CableBox that my TV has difficulty synchronizing.


----------



## walterjz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nebulus06* /forum/post/12976594
> 
> 
> Television: Sony KDL-46XBR4
> 
> Cable Provider: Comcast
> 
> CableBox: Motorola DCH3416
> 
> FirmWare Revision: Unknown (recently purchased 2 weeks ago).
> 
> I reside in Valley Forge, Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> Issue: The television and cable box are connected via an HDMI cable.The television is not recongnizing the motorola cablebox (neither sound nor picture). On the television's sony XMB home menu, under HDMI settings: each HDMI inputs have been assigned the proper output devices, respectively. In this case HDMI 3 is set to CableBox. While HDMI 1 is set to DVD.
> 
> 
> I've tried multiple channels (mainly channels in proximity of channel 3) on the television and none work. My cable box is set to 480p. I cannot make any configuration using the CableBox's menu button since the television only displays a green screen.
> 
> My DVD player works fine with my TV. Its only with the CableBox that my TV has difficulty synchronizing.



Not your fault. COMPLAIN to them ASAP. Time Warner has same firmware problems with HDMI.....just read my posts. Everyone seems to have these type of problems.

Good Luck,

Walt


----------



## MrBostn

Tried using dvi to hdmi cable from Comcast DCT-5100 to Acer PH530.

Got hdcp errors (the pj is hdcp). I know it wasn't the cable as I was able to use it from my pc to my pj. Anyway after fiddling for a few hours I said Uncle.


What I did: Sold my dvi to hdmi cable and plugged in my component cables and away I went.


----------



## Nebulus06

I'm also currently using component cables that came with my Motorola DCH3416, courtesy of comcast. But I'm unsatisfied with the picture quality.


----------



## MrBostn

Try better component cables from monoprice. I swapped out my standard issue ones from comcast and am very happy.


or you can try the hdmi shuffle! shut this down, before that, but after this...


----------



## walterjz

A 3 ring circus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This HDMI B.S. is really getting out of hand.

Looks like Comcast and my Time Warner have a bunch of baffoons or circus clowns they call programmers.


Cable Televsion really has a black eye on this one.


Sorry to here all these horror stories.


Walt


----------



## zzdocxx

I just last week got my new Sci Atl DVR Cable box, I wanted to hook up everything through a Monoprice 4x1 powered HDMI box.


Couldn't get any sound.


I am going to check the cable box settings as suggested elsewhere and see if changing the audio output setting will fix the problem.


----------



## MrBostn

Get things to work without the hdmi switch first. That way you eliminate that as a problem.


Then, drink 5 red bull and vodka's and get ready to do the hdmi shuffle.











Good luck


----------



## zzdocxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrBostn* /forum/post/13121878
> 
> 
> Get things to work without the hdmi switch first. That way you eliminate that as a problem.
> 
> 
> Then, drink 5 red bull and vodka's and get ready to do the hdmi shuffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck









































Thanks for the laugh!


That's about the size of it, I can ajust see! I am just recovering from minor surgery and have realized that clambering around on and behind cabinets and so forth is just going to have to wait a few weeks.


But yes I will do exactly that!


----------



## jfcohio

sony kdl46xbr4

d* hr21

RV series Yamaha av receiver


All connected via HDMI. Audio and video get out of sync on HD broadcasts. Sony blames d*. D* blames Sony. Then I call the 2nd time and they recommend upgrading my receiver to one with an adjustable audio delay. HDMI sucks.


----------



## Carolina93

I posted in a another thread about my travails with TWC, but they told me my cable must be bad because I told them my box wasn't working. I can only get a hand full of channels.


The lady said they'd don't trouble shoot HDMI so I had to hook up components and "I guarantee you it will work fine since it's showing as working perfect in our system". "You just have a bad HDMI cord". Ah....it worked fine until Sunday night.......it's fine lady!


I called BS, told her to send a tech - which she wouldn't do until I agree to try components. I hung up before I cussed her out.


So just for the heck of it, I used components and voila!?! NOthing changed. And of course, I can't get TWC back on the phone "due to extremely high call volumes your wait will be until you die".


HD DVR the SA 8300 HDC something another.....


Any thoughts? Suggestions? Just suck it up and use component? But I still need a new box...but maybe the new box will resolve the issue even with HDMI?


----------



## HeffeMusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KingMissile97* /forum/post/12113034
> 
> 
> 1. STB is Samsung SMT-H3050. Receiver is Marantz SR-7001. TV is Sharp Aquos LC-46D82U.
> 
> 2. Time Warner Cable, New York City
> 
> 3. Don't know how to determine the firmware version, though I did reboot the STB this afternoon.
> 
> 4. Location is New York (Manhattan), NY
> 
> 5. STB to TV works fine. STB to receiver to TV causes an authentication failure message followed by a blue screen. Audio does pass through, though the sound level is rather low.



Hello,

Is this the new Time Warner HD DVR box. How does it compare to the Scientific Atlanta Box?


----------



## bobhatli

STB: Samsung SMT-H3050 (firmware V1.7.9)

Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR705B

HDTV: Panasonic TH-50PX600U

Cable provider: Time Warner Cable

Location: Marlboro, New York (Hudson Valley)


I just configured an Onkyo TX-SR705B receiver with a Samsung SMT-H3050 STB issued by Time Warner, both brand new.


If STB is connected directly to my HDTV via HDMI, it works fine.

If STB is connected through the receiver to the HDTV not using HDMI (e.g. via S-video), also OK.

If STB is connected through the receiver with HDMI, I get error 007 from the STB, "STB failed to authenticate with HDTV. Use component connection".


Well, I don't WANT to use a component connection. I want to use the HDMI connection which was provided.


Called Time Warner ("We supply the box to use with a TV. If you want to go through a receiver, it's not our problem."), and Onkyo ("STB is not an Onkyo product, so an issue encountered hooking it to our receiver is not our problem."). Contacting Samsung may be a problem for me since they sell the boxes to Time Warner, not me, and I don't see the model even listed on the Samsung web site.


A classic case of finger pointing, and the real culprit, Samsung, is insulated by their arrangement with Time Warner.


Based on some of the other posts, looks like this has been an ongoing problem for years. Guess I am the new kid on this block.


----------



## Rosmoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zzdocxx* /forum/post/13121796
> 
> 
> I just last week got my new Sci Atl DVR Cable box, I wanted to hook up everything through a Monoprice 4x1 powered HDMI box.
> 
> 
> Couldn't get any sound.
> 
> 
> I am going to check the cable box settings as suggested elsewhere and see if changing the audio output setting will fix the problem.



I'm having the exact same problem. I tried switching the Audio Out on the cable box to Dolby Digital, and it still doesn't work.


I get sound when I hook up the DVD player to the splitter, so I don't think it's the splitter.


I get sound when I hook up the cable box to the TV using HDMI, so I don't think it's the cable box.


I just don't get sound when I hook the cable box up to the splitter.


Any suggestions/ideas/thoughts??


----------



## jmhibbitts1

Hi,

When I change channels, the signal will dropout, and "No Signal" shows up on the receiver. This most consistently happens when switching between conventional channels as well as Hi Def channels.

I also will occasionally get picture with no sound. This happens unpredictably.

Sometimes, everything works normally.

HD cable box: Motorola DCH-6416

Cable provider: Charter

Location: Laurens, SC

Firmware: ?

Thank You!

John Hibbitts


----------



## technomed

- STB: Sci Atl #4240HDC to Sony TV #KDL-52XBR4

- Cox Cable (HD)

(Firmware: don't know)

- Tucson, AZ


HDMI connection worked fine for months, then audio became intermittent a few weeks ago. Tried using new HDMI cable, and tried different HDMI ports on TV, but no better. Switching to component connection & cable, with separate audio cable, works fine.


----------



## xmetalgodnyc

Television: Toshiba Regazza 40RF35OU

Cable Box: Samsung SMT-H3050

Location: Queens NYC


Setup works fine with componant cables. When hooking up HDMI and rebooting it will go through this


Box says b101

Then p197


TV says Loading v1.7.9


Box says OCAP

Then says "A" followed by something like an i and almost a lowercase b


Box says APP

TV DOes Mystro COuntdown

TV then says OOB head end installed ISP ready


Time is correct

shuts down when complete


I turn on. box..

Box says HdSr

Then 1080


Then picture and sound comes on TV for a split second

Then TV says no video signal


AT this point you cannot do anything with cable box. Doesnt change stations or anything


Time Warner said HDMI cable..I tried two diffeent ones Same issue.


----------



## ls1115

I am using an Onkyo 605 receiver to which I plugged an LG BH200 HD/BD player and an Oppo 980 SD DVD player. The receiver is connected to one of my Panasonic AX200 projector's two HDMI inputs and has had no problems sending output from these two sources to it.


My HTPC and cable box HDMI outputs go to an Oppo switcher which sends its output to the PJ's other HDMI input. I did this because the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD cable box will absolutely refuse to work with the Onkyo, so I plugged its coax digital audio on the receiver and sent the HDMI picture to the projector through the switcher. The computer outputs video though my video card's DVI jack, so I use a DVI to HDMI converter to send the picture to the pj and plugged the on board audio to the receiver's optical port. I tested everything before running the HDMI wires in PVC pipes going through my **concrete** roof. Everythig worked for three days straight!


The two HDMI cables going to the pj are 25 ft long and connect to an HDMI wall plate with two 6' HDMI cables between it and the receiver and switcher respectively. The switcher connection worked right away for the first three days after the final install. Then it got very unpredictable (needing lots of restarting) and then... nada, zilch, no way!!!


I gave up last week! I have tried each source with and without the switcher and have switched around all wires and inputs. Nothing from the computer or cable box with or without the switcher or wall plate. This thing works sometimes and sometimes it conks out!! This is really frustrating!!


Anyone had any luck using HDMI repeaters???


----------



## PWH1

Television: Sharp LC 42D64U

Cable Provider: Time Warner

CableBox: SA 8300 HDC

FirmWare Revision: Unknown

Located in Tonawanda, NY


My STB is connected directly to the TV via HDMI. The setup worked beautifully and without issue for approx 2 months. Now all of a sudden the signal seems to encounter a blip and the program I am watching will start to blink on/off like a friggin yellow traffic light. If I change the channel from HD to the analog channel of the same and then back to HD/digital the blinking will stop. This happens randomly but seems to be increasing in frequency. I decided to switch back to component cables of which I never had a problem and the same crap has started with component. Booting the box has not help to clear or eliminate the issue..... I know its not my TV or this would happen on ALL channels and not just HD/digital channels.


----------



## ttweed

Television: Samsung LN46A650 w/ latest 2001.3 firmware

Cable Provider: Time Warner

CableBox: SA 8300 HDC

FirmWare Revision: Navigator ver. 2.4.9_3

Located in San Diego, CA


My STB is connected directly to the TV via HDMI. The setup works beautifully except for one issue. Whenever I shut the TV off or change sources, the STB defaults to 480, even though I set the output resolution to display 1080i only. When I called TWC, they said that they do not support HDMI connections with this version of their software, but that there may be an update coming this summer. They only support component cable connections. They also do not support the USB, Firewire or eSATA ports on the box either, so this is not surprising, but to insist on component connections when both the box and the TV were designed for HDMI is absolutely idiotic, IMHO.


Every time I change sources, such as to the Playstation or VCR, I have to go back into the STB settings and re-enable 1080i or I cannot view HD on the TV. There is no way to "Fix" the output resolution on 1080i if you use an HDMI cable connection. Worse yet, if I forget to do it and try to use the program guide, it shrinks the picture to the upper righthand corner and when you exit the guide it stays there, with 3/4 of your screen blank!


TT


----------



## jimmycrank

ttweed,


I have the same box, different provider, different tv... and get the same results. After talking to a bunch of folks, I've narrowed it down to the hardware or the software (some OCAP java thing).


I'm using components now as well. I'm pretty sure I despise the SA 8300HDC, but I don't know if I can blame them. Nobody has adequately defined the standard, so they do what everyone else does... make their own.


----------



## rr330i

- Make/model of all devices in the chain (ex. STB, AV receiver, TV)

Sci Atl 8300 HD-DVR, Integra 7.8, Yamaha DPX830 projector


- Name of the cable/satellite provider: Cablevision (IO TV)

- Firmware revision on the set top box: Unsure

- Your geographic region (i.e. your city & state): Port Washington, NY

- Description of the issue, any information of specific symptoms & behavior: Was working fine for 3 months, then the 1st symptom: loss of signal; the fix: unplug/plug back hdmi from AVR. This was happening for about 1-2 weeks. 2nd sympton: audio drop outs... started last week.

Tried new cables; 24awg in lieu of 28awg, not a fix.

Tried inserting oppo switcher(booster?) in line, not a fix.


Got a new cable box yesterday, same problem at start up, then worked fine rest of night.


----------



## jbrowland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ttweed* /forum/post/13912184
> 
> 
> Television: Samsung LN46A650 w/ latest 2001.3 firmware
> 
> Cable Provider: Time Warner
> 
> CableBox: SA 8300 HDC
> 
> FirmWare Revision: Navigator ver. 2.4.9_3
> 
> Located in San Diego, CA
> 
> 
> My STB is connected directly to the TV via HDMI. The setup works beautifully except for one issue. Whenever I shut the TV off or change sources, the STB defaults to 480, even though I set the output resolution to display 1080i only. When I called TWC, they said that they do not support HDMI connections with this version of their software, but that there may be an update coming this summer. They only support component cable connections. They also do not support the USB, Firewire or eSATA ports on the box either, so this is not surprising, but to insist on component connections when both the box and the TV were designed for HDMI is absolutely idiotic, IMHO.
> 
> 
> Every time I change sources, such as to the Playstation or VCR, I have to go back into the STB settings and re-enable 1080i or I cannot view HD on the TV. There is no way to "Fix" the output resolution on 1080i if you use an HDMI cable connection. Worse yet, if I forget to do it and try to use the program guide, it shrinks the picture to the upper righthand corner and when you exit the guide it stays there, with 3/4 of your screen blank!
> 
> 
> TT



Same thing here in Queens, NY with my scientific atlanta hd/dvr box and time warner. I am sick of talking to techs that tell me that "some shows aren't in 1080i you know so change the channel." No **** idiot! I am sick of re-selecting 1080i every time I switch or turn of the box.


I also get red screens, green screens, and white screens randomly with pic but no sound and then have to re-boot to get it all to work again. I re-boot 5 times a day.







I have changed boxes three times now. Each box seems to have it's own quirks.


----------



## griff1211

I have the following:


PS3

Scientific Atlanta 8300HD (Time Warner)

Onkyo TX-SR805 (refurb)

Panasonic CT-34WX54J


The HDMI out to the TV works for my PS3/Blu ray player. Sound is great and so is the picture. But when I try to watch cable, I get a flickering picture and sound (see attached picture). The picture seems to roll over itself from right to left. I called Onkyo support & they told me this was a compatibility issue. However I've read other people here that have the SA 8300HD and TX-SR805 and it works.


What can I try? Is it the TV? It's old but I won't upgrade for a year or two. Is there anyway I can upgrade the firmware on the cable box myself?


Anyone's help is greatly appreciated. I want to try some things before I end up selling it.



Erik


----------



## unijabass

Hi guys, I just wanted to report myself as one more unsatisfied and fraudulent customer.

We all know the excitement of getting this hi-tech equipment in our homes.

Too many of us paying off monthly because is NOT cheap.

Than we seat down, connect everything and damn stuff doesn't work because some idiotic company(TIME WARNER, in my case)doesn't even bother with the fact that they are behind!!

Since I have their service I needed to take day off for 5 times until finally someone showed up who knew what to do to get my picture as it should be.

Now I bought a $700 AV receiver with 3 HDMI inputs to connect it with component cable out of cable box that has HDMI OUT,WHAT!!

Why?Because I am getting only sound, no picture whatsoever.

Or to connect it with optical for audio and HDMI to TV, why do I have AV receiver than?

Why is everything OK when I connect my blue ray through receiver with HDMI.

And all of that I have to pay $100 every month!!!

Los Angeles is suing Time Warner over there, guess why, how long before it finally happens in New York and other parts of country.


----------



## duga6

Looks like I'm in line with the rest of the crew. H.D.M.I. should stand for Hopelessly Doing Manual Intervention.


My setup:


PS3

DishNetwork VIP 622 HD DVR

Panny 58" 750U 1080p Plasma TV (family room)

Panny 42" 850U 1080p Plasma TV (bedroom)

Sony Receiver (STE615)

2 Monoprice 1X2 splitters

1 Monoprice 1X4 switcher


At first, I hooked up my PS3 and my VIP 622 directly to my 58" Panny via HDMI and got perfect pictures from both. The sound was delivered to my Sony Receiver via optical in both cases.


But now that we purchased the bedroom plasma, we wanted HD an picture up there from either the HD DVR or the PS3. So along comes the 2 splitters and switcher (all powered). Strange thing is the PS3's picture is split and then switched to the upstairs TV perfectly (75" HDMI 22AWG cable with HDMI booster on the end). However, I can't even get a solid picture to show up from my HD DVR....on EITHER TV. The switcher is not the issue...the issue is either the STB or the TV in conjunction with the splitter. The splitters and switcher are all rated for 1080p and HDMI 1.3. The splitter won't even work when there's only one output instead of two. I tried power cycling everything in different orders, swapping splitters, reversing HDMI cables, using different HDMI cables...nothing seems to work.


Bottom line is that the VIP 622 will not work with my TVs when passing the signal thru the powered HDMI splitter. There are some settings on the STB I haven't fully farted around with yet. That's my next step. There's something in the HDTV Setup menu that could be wrong (what's IRC, HRC, cable, etc??).


----------



## ksmell

Make/model of all devices in the chain (ex. STB, AV receiver, TV)


STB: Sci Atlanta 8300HDC w/ DVR

AVR: Denon AVR-788

TV: Samsung LN-T4661F


Name of the cable/satellite provider: CABLEVISION


Firmware revision on the set top box: Unknown


Your geographic region (i.e. your city & state): Northern NJ


Description of the issue, any information of specific symptoms & behavior: Since I hooked up my AVR I've experienced video drops of a few seconds during normal viewing (not when switching channels or doing anything). In most cases, the video comes back, less than 10% of the time I have to totally shut down my components and bring everything back up. This has been happening around once for every hour of viewing.


Thanks for any solutions you can offer!!!


----------



## ls1115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ksmell* /forum/post/14430181
> 
> 
> 
> STB: Sci Atlanta 8300HDC w/ DVR
> 
> AVR: Denon AVR-788
> 
> TV: Samsung LN-T4661F
> 
> 
> Thanks for any solutions you can offer!!!



My SA8300 simply refuses to communicate with my Onkyo receiver. So I ran a second HDMI cable from the cable box to my projector (which has 2 HDMI inputs) while the Onkyo sends its inputs to the projector's other HDMI jack. Fortunately, the SA8300 outputs audio through its coaxial and optical SPDIF ports simultaneously with the HDMI. So you can run an SPDIF line from it to your Denon receiver, while plugging its HDMI output directly into your TV set (which has 2 HDMI inputs). You can get 6ft. HDMI cables for peanuts at Monoprice.


You may also need to call your cable company for reactivation of your box once everything is re-installed.


This worked for me. Good luck!


----------



## JeffreyD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbrowland* /forum/post/14121287
> 
> 
> Same thing here in Queens, NY with my scientific atlanta hd/dvr box and time warner. I am sick of talking to techs that tell me that "some shows aren't in 1080i you know so change the channel." No **** idiot! I am sick of re-selecting 1080i every time I switch or turn of the box.
> 
> 
> I also get red screens, green screens, and white screens randomly with pic but no sound and then have to re-boot to get it all to work again. I re-boot 5 times a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have changed boxes three times now. Each box seems to have it's own quirks.



I have the same problem with a 7-series Samsung: LN46A750 and the SA 8300 HDC STB directly connected via HDMI. I had this same box with a Philips and it worked fine (except I had to ditch that TV due to some LCD problems), but now when I change source or turn off the TV, I have to reset the box and choose 1080i again. Is there any fix for this?


----------



## kibitzer

Tv is Samsung: LN40A550 Cable box is from CV model#4250HD (SA). Both are connected via HDMI cable. If I tape a program from the cable box to a Sony VCR with the HDMI cable connected I get the fol message: "Copy protection DVI/HDMI signal blocked." Or:"DVI alert, your HDTV does not support HDCP Please use component connection to watch tv". The Samsung tv is a 2008 model and supports HDCP.


----------



## deksza

STB: DishNetwork VIP 722

Video Processor: HD Leeza

Projector: Optoma HD65


What works:

VIP722 -> Optoma


What doesn't work:

VIP722 -> Leeza -> Optoma (Leeza says no source found)


My old DirecTV HDTivo (HR10-250) worked fine though:

HR10250 -> Leeza -> Optoma


Any suggestions, anything I can do? Does this look like a problem with the VIP722?


----------



## kaien5576

I wouldn't think so if it works without the Leeza. Can you connect it to the leeza using different component cables just to see if it works that way so that you can isolate where the problem is?


----------



## The_Nephilim1

Hi All,



1. Motorola DHC 3416 STB, Acer PH530 Proj.


2. Comcast.


3. Firmware 18.34, does it update Automatic??


4. Swedesboro, New Jersey










I am having trouble since I have had the STB. I can Not get a Picture thru the HDMI connector, it works fine through Component (Currently connected this way). I have sound as I went through the Digital Coax, STB to the Reciever. Perhaps there is a Firmware update Now??


I have NOT tried hooking this back up since Sept Last year?? maybe they fixed this with Firmware update?? If there is an Update How do I update the Firmware??


EDIT: Well I tried Hooking it up still did Not work. I called Comcast the Tech on the Phone could Not get it working either so I am Having somebody Come out this Wednesday. Hopefully they will get this working..


----------



## The_Nephilim1

Deleted


----------



## The_Nephilim1

Well the 3412 Box is Working NPs with the 16.24f/w & HDMI Connection. Still would like to know why the Newer Box the 3416 w/18.35f/w Did Not Work?? any Word on a F/W update on the 3416 STB to fix the Problem??


----------



## ge55

Onkyo 805 receiver

vip622 Dish receiver

Hitachi lcd hdtv


Watching the ballgame last night and suddenly no sound. I noticed only analog picking up on 805, no matter what mode I had it on. I have changed the hdmi cable and still only analog shows up. I switched to optical cable and now I have digital. Does this sound like the Onkyo is the problem. I have had the hdmi hooked up for over a year now. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## The_Nephilim1

Do you have another TV to Test on or even a Reciever?? I would just test all the components?? Could be anything in the Chain??


If it was Working maybe something Broke causing your Problem. What Im Not sure but you should test each component seperately till you find the Trouble?? I dont thnik it is a HDMI Issue as it did work at 1 point


----------



## MosIncredible

- Motorola DCH6416, Denon 2808CI, Sony 32XBR6

- Time Warner Cable

- 18.20 Apr 5. 2007?

- DFW, TX.

- Short loss of picture for maybe 2 seconds but audio continues. It didn't do this when connected directly to the TV. PS3 never has this issue through the other HDMI input.


----------



## eduboys

I just got my second one of the smt-h3050 samsung boxes and connected to a westinghouse 42inch 1080p lcd tv, and the weirdest thing happens... When I shut the TV off, the clock on the samsung box stops working.


I have the box connected via an HDMI cable, and have tried several different cables, each with the same behavior. Any idea what the problem could be? Is this behavior just expected with the HDMI cable?


----------



## ttweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmycrank* /forum/post/13912792
> 
> 
> ttweed,
> 
> 
> I have the same box, different provider, different tv... and get the same results. After talking to a bunch of folks, I've narrowed it down to the hardware or the software (some OCAP java thing).
> 
> 
> I'm using components now as well. I'm pretty sure I despise the SA 8300HDC, but I don't know if I can blame them.



I should have replied to this earlier, but I had to give up forum surfing to get some things done--it can be a great time thief! Anyway, my problems disappeared with the SA8300HDC using an HDMI connection to my Samsung HDTV ever since TWC in San Diego updated their Navigator software to ver. 2.4.10_11. I was also able to attach an eSATA drive to the DVR with no problems after their software update.


HTH,

TT


----------



## theelviscerator

Just went to HDMI everything, and all I can say is, why don't these connectors LOCK IN.


----------



## suburbanDK

DCH 6416 ->

Pioneer Pro-1110HD

S/W 74.54-4003

F/W 18.24

Pasco, WA

Charter Cable


The STB worked fine for several weeks, now it cannot switch between

HD & SD channels and continue displaying a signal.

The display lists the correct resolution (480i or 720p/1080i,

I tried both on the STB) and "HDMI" but no audio or video.

If I turn either the STB or the TV off, then on, everything's fine (but still can't switch);

obviously HDCP.


Very irritating and the wife is NOT amused.

HDMI is probably going into the UNused cable box;

it doesn't really matter whether it's a problem with HDMI

per se or HDCP; since they're inextricably linked, a problem either way is an HDMI problem.

I would prefer to use it, but it has to WORK!


DrDave


----------



## rchalk

I have 3 DirecTV HR20-100 DVRs, and a Sony STR-DG820 Receiver. I also have a CE-Link (looks identical to Apogee) 4x2 HDMI Switcher. The DVRs are all set to only 1080i output. With the DVRs connected through the receiver, and then to a Vizio TV, all appears to work correctly. However, I wanted to feed two different TV displays, so I tried adding the switcher. This unit appears to disrupt the HDMI outputs of the DVRs, and the TV says "No Signal". Reconnecting directly to the Sony receiver results in no output, but can be restored by switching the resolution of the DVRs to any other setting, and then returning it to 1080i.


Does anyone else have any experience with this switcher, either under the CE-Link or the Apogee brand? Thanks.


----------



## MosIncredible




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theelviscerator* /forum/post/14884919
> 
> 
> Just went to HDMI everything, and all I can say is, why don't these connectors LOCK IN.



Monoprice? Many of their connectors are subpar compared to other brands.


----------



## DepDog

I bought I Sharp LCD TV model LC-32SB24U and hooked it up with HDMI cable to Motorola HD cable box receiver from Charter. After 2 months I get no sound from TV speakers. I can get sound running through surround system.


I disconnected the HDMI cable and used A/V cables supplied by Charter and have sound through TV speakers.


Looking at other posts do you think the problem is with the HDMI cable?


Thanks


----------



## Hiloboy0119




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMI_Org* /forum/post/11179260
> 
> 
> If you have a cable or satellite set top box where HDMI does not currently function properly, please post the following information to this thread:
> 
> 
> - Make/model of all devices in the chain (ex. STB, AV receiver, TV)
> 
> - Name of the cable/satellite provider
> 
> - Firmware revision on the set top box
> 
> - Your geographic region (i.e. your city & state)
> 
> - Description of the issue, any information of specific symptoms & behavior



-I have a Motorola DCH3416 STB connected directly to a Samsung LN46A650-A1F

-My cable provider is Time Warner Southern California

-The firmware on my STB is 18.20

-I am in Los Angeles, CA

-I am having problems with the sound dropping out for a couple seconds intermitently.


----------



## Red89gt

Motorola DCH3416 [firmware 18.43]

Harmon Kardon AVR247

Zenith Z50PX2D Plasma

When hooked up with HDMI and watching hd channels when I change channels the screen goes completely green. The audio continues just lose all video. Utilizing component cables everything works perfect. Frustrating, Comcast does not acknowledge a problem.


----------



## jrichv

DirecTV HR22-100 STB ==HDMI Cable==> RCA 50" Scenium DLP HDLP50W151

DirecTV

Firmware is unknown at this time

Fort Worth, TX


Upgraded to HD from DirecTV about 6 months ago, to take advantage of HDTV on the RCA TV. All worked fine for 3-4 months - then one evening there is no signal from the STB to the RCA TV on the normal HDMI input. I first call DirecTV, thinking there is a problem with the HR22 STB. They ship a new one, and I replace it - only to find that the problem still exists. (In the meantime, I have connected an old 3-cable patch cord so I can view on an alternate input - but no HD now). So I get a new HDMI cable and install that - voila! Signal restored and all works well for a couple of weeks. Now, the HDMI signal is down again - I get "Unusable Signal" when I select the HDMI input from the RCA TV. What gives? Nothing has moved, changed, no bending/twisting/maiming of the HDMI cable, etc.

Any ideas? Any and all input appreciated...


----------



## Keltie

I just recently purchased a BenQW500. I use Bell HD tv and have an HDMI connectivity issue. When I use S video (DVD) video (Wii) the projector searches successfully for the connection and works to connect everytime. When I try to connect to the HD TV the projector won't pick up the HDMI connection. I have to "play" with the connector every time. I have changed the cable but the same thing happens. Is this a faulty projector issue or is this common with HDMI? I have a 20 foot cable from Bluejeans


Ian


----------



## ggeraci123

I have:


Samsung PN50A550 TV

JVC D702B AV Receiver

Scientific Atlanta HD 4050 STB

Time Warner Cable

PS3


The Problem:


I have the STB connected to the AV receiver and out to the TV all via HDMI. PS3 connected to the receiver via HDMI. Occassionally I get to play a game with full sound and picture and sometimes I get no picture or sound. The TV says signal not found. I noticed that when this happens if I disconnect the HDMI cable from the TV I get sound as soon as I plug it in to the TV no sound. I have spent hours connecting and reconnecting but no good results. The TV works fine with no problems.


----------



## JML123

I've got:


Samsung 32A450

Time Warner Cable

Scientific Atlanta 8300HD


Basically, when I connect the cable box to the TV it all works fine in that I get audio and video. But when I use the HDMI cable to connect the cable box to the TV the picture is amazing, but the audio on the TV doesn't work.


Now, I'm able to hear in that I've got the cable box connected to my stereo via standard (non-HD) cables, but not being able to get the audio is baffling me.


Any suggestions?



Thank you,

Josh


----------



## ogbuehi

I'm curious if anybody went from the SA 4250 to the Samsung 3050. The SA as many probably already know is so glitchy (both of them that I have in my house even after replacing them). It was recommended that I try the Samsung and I was wondering if they fare better than the SA's. They are both hooked up to a 65" Panasonic plasma and Panasonic 37" LCD. I've had the SA hooked up to a Sony 60" LCD that is no longer hooked up to cable and had the same issues. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BF Gillespie

HDMI Problems Motorola DCT 6416 HDMI works fine straight to the Sharp LCD LC-45GD6U. However it will not work ( give you picture or sound) when connected to the HDMI input on a Pioneer Elite SC-05 Receiver. The receiver outputs HDMI fine with other equipment such as Playstation 3.


----------



## supervisionsound

Similar but different HDMI issues with a customers' HDTV setup as follows:


Northern NJ. SONY 52XBR5 connected to YAMAHA 661 via Monster 1000 cable, Optimum/Scientific Atlanta HD4250 cable box and SONY BD300 into Yamaha 661 receiver via HDMI cables. Picture & sound always flawless from BluRay player, but picture flashes off constantly to a black screen, then comes back shortly afterward, but only happens while watching cable, never from BD player. Have switched cables both from each individual HDMI ports on 661 and also swapped out cables numerous times. Most recently, bypassed Yamaha and directly connected cable box to TV using Monster 1000 cable. No flashes at all. Optimum has swapped out this cable box twice, and insists that this isn't a cable problem, but if the receiver has a defective HDMI port, or an HDMI cable is defective, why wouldn't this happen to the BluRay player when I switch ports or cables? Optimums' standard answer is to use component cables. I would prefer to use the Yamaha receiver for HDMI switching, but my next option may be to run component cables up to the TV and optical into the Yamaha, in addition to the HDMI for the BluRay player. Any suggestions would be hugely appreciated...

thanks much,

SuperVision Sounds Great LLC


----------



## PooperScooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supervisionsound* /forum/post/15472728
> 
> 
> Similar but different HDMI issues with a customers' HDTV setup as follows:
> 
> 
> Northern NJ. SONY 52XBR5 connected to YAMAHA 661 via Monster 1000 cable, Optimum/Scientific Atlanta HD4250 cable box and SONY BD300 into Yamaha 661 receiver via HDMI cables. Picture & sound always flawless from BluRay player, but picture flashes off constantly to a black screen, then comes back shortly afterward, but only happens while watching cable, never from BD player. Have switched cables both from each individual HDMI ports on 661 and also swapped out cables numerous times. Most recently, bypassed Yamaha and directly connected cable box to TV using Monster 1000 cable. No flashes at all. Optimum has swapped out this cable box twice, and insists that this isn't a cable problem, but if the receiver has a defective HDMI port, or an HDMI cable is defective, why wouldn't this happen to the BluRay player when I switch ports or cables? Optimums' standard answer is to use component cables. I would prefer to use the Yamaha receiver for HDMI switching, but my next option may be to run component cables up to the TV and optical into the Yamaha, in addition to the HDMI for the BluRay player. Any suggestions would be hugely appreciated...
> 
> thanks much,
> 
> SuperVision Sounds Great LLC



Most issues with cable or satellite STBs result from resolution changes when changing channels or going in and out of menus. I don't believe HD channels switch resolutions mid stream, i.e. when going between SD and HD content on a HD channel. So, if it only happens during resolution changes, this is nothing new. Resorting to component connections for STBs is a workaround many people do if all else fails. If it just happens randomly with no resolution change, then something else is amiss.


If the STB works fine connected directly the TV then it must be some interaction with the receiver. Yet another quirk that can happen. Nothing's guaranteed with HDMI given random equipment configurations.


larry


----------



## supervisionsound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PooperScooper* /forum/post/15476889
> 
> 
> Most issues with cable or satellite STBs result from resolution changes when changing channels or going in and out of menus. I don't believe HD channels switch resolutions mid stream, i.e. when going between SD and HD content on a HD channel. So, if it only happens during resolution changes, this is nothing new. Resorting to component connections for STBs is a workaround many people do if all else fails. If it just happens randomly with no resolution change, then something else is amiss.
> 
> 
> If the STB works fine connected directly the TV then it must be some interaction with the receiver. Yet another quirk that can happen. Nothing's guaranteed with HDMI given random equipment configurations.
> 
> 
> larry



Hey Pooper


Thanks, but this situation occurs randomly, without any changes to menu or channels, all of a sudden the picture starts flashing black screen, quickly, and comes back on. Sound continues throughout black bursts. Happens on network TV, ESPN, HBO, etc...


----------



## thescotchzombie

This is my setup:

TV: Panasonic 50PX75U

DVR: Scientific-Atlanta 8300HD

DVD: Philips DVP5982

AVR: Pioneer VSX-1018AH-K


I have HDMI from DVD and DVR to AVR and from AVR to TV.


This setup has worked fine for a couple of weeks (the AVR is new). Today, on all cable channels, I have been experiencing periodic blank screens but audio is fine. This occurs consistently every few minutes or less and only lasts for less than 30 seconds.


I swapped cables and the problem remained. The issue does not occur with DVD source. The issue does not occur with content that has been recorded on the DVR.


Is it possible that this is a Time Warner signal issue or should I be checking settings on my equipment.


Time Warner's service is always full of surprises, but I sure would like to rule out an equipment issue. Any thoughts? Can cable signal cause this kind of issue?


Thanks.


EDIT: I have not seen this issue again, which tells me that it was a Time Warner network issue.


----------



## skeelo58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supervisionsound* /forum/post/15484106
> 
> 
> Hey Pooper
> 
> 
> Thanks, but this situation occurs randomly, without any changes to menu or channels, all of a sudden the picture starts flashing black screen, quickly, and comes back on. Sound continues throughout black bursts. Happens on network TV, ESPN, HBO, etc...



I had a similar situation to yours, but with a little different gear. My setup is Samsung FP-T5084, Dish ViP 722, Onkyo 605 (and other random stuff). My issue was I was running everything thru my receiver. For example, I had the DVR hooked to the receiver via component cables, and out from the receiver to the TV via HDMI. I too would have the screen flash black for a few seconds, and then come back, and then flash, etc. But what I noticed was, it ONLY happened while it was on ESPNHD for some odd reason.


I tried all sorts of solutions. New set of component cables, new HDMI cable, etc. Then I just decided to hook the DVR directly to the TV. And bingo, haven't had a screen flash since, and it has been 6 months. I would suggest just trying the cable companies solution, and using component instead of HDMI. IDK if it is HDMI handshake issues or what, but HDMI always seems to have problems when it is involved with cable/satellite boxes.


If you are asking why I didn't use HDMI to go from DVR to TV, it is because for some odd reason, HDMI fades the colors on my DVR. I tried EVERYTHING to fix that problem, but nothing I did could make the colors "pop" like they do with component. I changed the color, I changed the tint, white balance, color offset, but it still was faded. HDMI is good in theory, but it seems to have a lot of problems.


ALSO: Same goes for thescotchzombie above. Have you tried switching from HDMI to component? Just as an experiment, try it out. If the problem remains, bypass the receiver entirely, and hook it straight to the TV. If the problem still persists, its more than likely a problem with your DVR. If the problem goes away, then it's probably a problem with your receiver.


----------



## spadeace4

I have a Toshiba LCD HDTV (46RV535U), Samsung DVD/VCR combination (DVD-VR375) and Scientific Atlanta cable box (Explorer 8300 HD). Cable furnished by Comcast. Location is Missouri City, TX.


Closed captions do not display when playing TV with HDMI input. They are OK with A/V or component input.


Spadeace4


----------



## P Bankston

TWO seperate 52" SAMSUNG HDTV SERIES 6 have been friedin the last 4 months. That's right. TWO. And no one seems to be able to figure out why.


After a seven week battle, Charter bit the bullet and replaced the first TV. But they never really told us what happened.


Everything was fine with the new tv, no issues with the Samsung HDTV, Charters ScienticAtlanta HD-DVR Cable Box or Belkin PureAV HDMI Cord, until we unplugged the TV to do some painting. We simply removed the tv from the wall, where it had been working fine, and placed it safely, face down, on a bed.


Before painting, we rehung the tv to check something and when we attempted to plug the TV into the wall outlet, SPARKS flew, there was a huge POP, the lights dimmed and the TV sizzled. Just like last time.


The red light on the front of the TV cycles on and off.

The Charter HD DVR Box sounds like it's sending Morse code.

There's nothing wrong with the outlet. You can plug in a lamp and it works fine. The breaker didn't even trip when the TV blew up.


An electrician says nothing is wrong with the electricity.


The Charter tech(which, by the way, took 2 weeks and a dozen angry phone calls to Charter to simply get someone to come out to look) says nothing is wrong with the Cable. We got sparks twice when he was here, yet, it's "not the fault of Charter".


It seems like a waste of time to call Samsung at this point b/c the Tv is sooo fried there's no way they can know what happend.


Has anyone had or heard about this. I cannot believe that this has happened a second time. I'm just sick. I just want an answer. I'm not concerned about who's fault this is, I just want it fixed so that it NEVER happens again.


Thanks for your help, Pam Bankston


----------



## fiostek

[

- Make/model of all devices in the chain (ex. STB, AV receiver, TV)

- Name of the cable/satellite provider

- Firmware revision on the set top box

- Your geographic region (i.e. your city & state)

- Description of the issue, any information of specific symptoms & behavior[/quote]

- Make/model of all devices in the chain (ex. STB, AV receiver, TV)

- Name of the cable/satellite provider

- Firmware revision on the set top box

- Your geographic region (i.e. your city & state)

- Description of the issue, any information of specific symptoms



hd QIP7216-1 stb,onkyo tx-sr806,samsung hl61a750a1f

verizon fios

ver.1.6.0

Hudson,fl

Was working fine with QIP6416 then had replaced on trouble call. Now HDMI from stb to tv works fine but when I use TX-sr806 as switcher it goes to a green screen after 10 seconds and says HDCP authentication error.Now using component as temp fix and trying to find solution to issue. All other devices on hdmi work fine thru TX-sr806.Stb to onkyo issue?


----------



## P Bankston

SAMSUNG 52" LCD HDTV Model#LN52A630MIF

SCIENTIFIC ATLANTA DVR CABLEBOX Explorerer 8300HDC

BELKIN HDMI CABLE CORD Model #AV22302-08

CHARTER CABLEVISION service provider in Birmingham AL 35213


We've had TWO seperate inccidents resulting in:

TWO "fried" 52" SAMSUNG LCD HDTV's.

TWO "fried" Scientific Atlanta DVR boxes.

TWO "fried" HDMI cable cords.

And ONE very confused, frustrated and fed-up consumer.

The first incident was in November 2008.

A Charter tech ran a new line for our new TV from our exisiting cable set-up, which supplies signals to 9 TVs(2 are HD). Because we have so many TV's, Charter has installed splitters and boosters which are plugged into a 120 outlet.

My handyman installed a new outlet and ran a new HDMI cord thru the wall for our new TV. We hung the new 52" Samsung LCD HDTV, on the wall and attached all the wires, including the HDMI cord, which ran from the Scientific Atlanta DVR cablebox. Everything seemed pretty normal, uncomplicated.

The TV powered on, as did the cable box. But the TV kept flashing 'no signal'.

It made me wonder if the Charter tech, who'd spent 2 hours here mostly standing around 'thinking', had actually attached the new line downstairs.

My Handyman went to the basement to check. When he shifted a ceiling tile, the unattached cable fell, striking a metal ceiling-tile support, sending a 'surge' down the cable, resulting in a fried the TV.

That's what they 'think' happened.

The question of how a low-voltage cable could send enough power to cause an electrical surge big enough to fry a TV was never explained or answered. The breaker did NOT flip, the outlet was and still is fine. A lamp plugged in that outlet works - no problem. The cable even works if you by-pass the cable box and hook it directly to a non-fried TV.

After fighting with Charter for almost 2 months, they finally replaced my TV with the same model Samsung, and new Scientic Atlanta DVR cablebox.

When installing my replacement TV, Charter also replaced my PureAV HDMI cord with another, cheaper, HDMI cord. They didn't fish it thru the wall, leaving it just dangling from the TV to the box. Not very attractive but it function properly. I didn't have it in me to fight with them over that.

In February 2009, my Handyman returned to patch the fireplace wall that he had opened, the previous November, when he wired the new outlet and installed the orignal HDMI. We were only going to patch and paint.

We unhooked everything, placing the TV safely in another room. While discussing what was involved in patching the wall, we decided to see if the orginal HDMI cord worked, it looked OK. If it still worked, we wouldn't have to take the mantle down to fish the other HDMI cord. We rehung the TV and hooked up everything(except the power cord)just like it was when it was set up by Charter. The only change was, we hooked up the origninal HDMI cord.

When I attempted to plug in the TV power cord, SPARKS, yellow and blue, shot out of the outlet. The lites dimmed slightly. And the new tv, new cablebox & original HDMI were FRIED. TOAST. KAPUT. At that point I think I threw up alittle in my mouth. I couldn't believe it had happened AGAIN.

If you plug the TV in with out attaching the cable box, the red power light cycles on and off, black screen.

If you plug in the cablebox, without it being attached to the TV, you get strange tapping sounds. like Morse code is being sent to Mars.

There's even a slight electric charge when plugging the HDMI cord from the TV to the cablebox, when the TV isn't even plugged into the electric outlet!

Charter made sure everything was grounded and working ok when they came out the first time this happened. I've had two electricans say everything's OK with the power from the electrical outlet.

The cable & HDMI cord are low-voltage. Why are TV's getting fried?

I appreciate any and all help. Please. I'm just about fried myself!!

Thanks, P Bankston


----------



## Wrong Hombre

Sharp Aquos 46"

^

Onkyo 806

^

PS3 -hdmi

XBox 360 Elite -hdmi

Samsung SMT-H3090 ???


HDMI worked fine with SA Explorer 8300HDC, but having HDCP issues when running the 3090 through the receiver, HDMI is getting disabled b/c the 3090 apparently believes it is connected to a non HDCP compliant device. Currently ran HDMI to TV, digital coax to receiver, and am updating harmony remote. I'll probably end up using component to receiver... What a shame, it looks so good compared to that silver monster 8300,in my rack with all that other black equipment.


----------



## headhog

Sony KDS-60A2000

Sony KDL-32S5100

Directv H20-100 Software 0x4104

Directv H21-200 Software 0x4080


HDMI does not connect if TV and Directv receiver turned on at same time.


Any combination of the above two tvs and two Directv Boxes work, or don't work the same.


----------



## ecklund11

Motorola QIP6200-2 (STB) Release 1.6.2, Build # 08.58

Samsung LN26B460

FIOS

Rhode Island, US



I have been using this STB connected to a standard def TV (Coax). I just bought the Samsung HD TV tonight. Problem is, the STB doesn't detect HDMI as an active port. I can tell by connecting the HDMI cable to both TV and STB. Change TV input to HDMI. Turn off STB and hit Select, Menu on the face plate. It only shows component video information. At the moment, I am stuck using Component.


----------



## DunnM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wrong Hombre* /forum/post/16386362
> 
> 
> Sharp Aquos 46"
> 
> ^
> 
> Onkyo 806
> 
> ^
> 
> PS3 -hdmi
> 
> XBox 360 Elite -hdmi
> 
> Samsung SMT-H3090 ???
> 
> 
> HDMI worked fine with SA Explorer 8300HDC, but having HDCP issues when running the 3090 through the receiver, HDMI is getting disabled b/c the 3090 apparently believes it is connected to a non HDCP compliant device. Currently ran HDMI to TV, digital coax to receiver, and am updating harmony remote. I'll probably end up using component to receiver... What a shame, it looks so good compared to that silver monster 8300,in my rack with all that other black equipment.



Samsung LN52A650 TV

Onkyo TSXR706 receiver

Samsung 1080 P9 DVD player

Samsung SMT-H3090 box

HDMI cables


I think that I'm having a similar problem. When I run HDMI between receiver and cable box and from receiver to TV, I get a message that an HDMI port is not available and that there is and HDCP compatability issue. VERY frustrating. DVD to receiver, receiver to TV works just fine.


My box is from Time Warner Cable. They claim the problem is with the reciever. Onkyo of course says their receiver is fully compliant with all technology.


Any new thoughts on this?


----------



## Oldfart

I just replaced my Loewe Aconda and Yamaha receiver which were operating on component with a Samsung 950 and a Denon 2809 operating on HDMI. The cable from the D* box to the receiver is an 8 foot Blue Jeans Series-F2 28 AWG, but the cable from the receiver to the TV is an old, thin 8 foot GOK brand of unknown origin. The picture is fine, the sound is fine, and the closed captioning is fine, but I cannot change the size of the captions or the background of the captions (translucent to opaque). Any thoughts on this? Might replacing the GOK cable with a Blue Jeans cable help?


----------



## grizzlyjdw

ok, this gets weirder for me.


I was having problems with my old HD DVR box from time warrner (the big silver oens), so today they brought me one of the new ones. (Samsung SMT-H3090)


so they hook it up and i get the HDCP error. He uses one of his HDMI cables and it works fine. no error.


ok, so i think maybe i should have spent more than 15 bucks on a HDMI cabe, BUT if i switch ports on my receiver (onkyo 7.1) from the default cable input to the dvd input it works with my HDMI cable. my blu-ray player works fine in both as does my HTPC with a HDCP video card. so go figure.
























I think the firmware in that particular cable receiver needs work. If anything has HDCP it is blu-ray. so for that to work fine and the cable box not to i think it has to be the receiver. (glad im dumping time warner in the VERY near future. my city now has its own fiber network that is cheaper







)


----------



## The_Nephilim1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The_Nephilim1* /forum/post/14701532
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Motorola DHC 3416 STB, Acer PH530 Proj.
> 
> 
> 2. Comcast.
> 
> 
> 3. Firmware 18.34
> 
> 
> 4. Swedesboro, New Jersey
> 
> 
> 5. Marantz SR4001 Reciever 1.1 HDMI




Hi All, I had posted in this thread some time back.. I had recently went back to comcast and got the 3416 box and it still uses the same FW that is used back then of my OP 9/20-08










I had hooked up the HDMI and it still does NOT work. Is there any tricks I can try??


----------



## Inimical




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grizzlyjdw* /forum/post/16742909
> 
> 
> ok, this gets weirder for me.
> 
> 
> I was having problems with my old HD DVR box from time warrner (the big silver oens), so today they brought me one of the new ones. (Samsung SMT-H3090)
> 
> 
> so they hook it up and i get the HDCP error. He uses one of his HDMI cables and it works fine. no error.
> 
> 
> ok, so i think maybe i should have spent more than 15 bucks on a HDMI cabe, BUT if i switch ports on my receiver (onkyo 7.1) from the default cable input to the dvd input it works with my HDMI cable. my blu-ray player works fine in both as does my HTPC with a HDCP video card. so go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the firmware in that particular cable receiver needs work. If anything has HDCP it is blu-ray. so for that to work fine and the cable box not to i think it has to be the receiver. (glad im dumping time warner in the VERY near future. my city now has its own fiber network that is cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



I had the same issue and moving HDMI out to DVD is the only way it works. Unfortunately the only way I can get surround sound from my HTPC is going into the Onkyo DVD port as well.


Something is up with Onkyo apparently...


----------



## Dayclone

Hello Everyone,


Try this tutorial I wrote. This fixed my issue.

*Materials Required:*

- Shaw Cable STB (Any Models)

- OEM Shaw Remote that came with the STB

- Monitor that is having an issue such as green, purple, lines, or lagging phenomenon.

*Step 1:* Power off the STB (Set top box/Cable Box). Keep monitor powered on.
*Step 2:* Go up to the Box and Press “Menu”. Then a white screen should display with “User Settings” as titled.
*Step 3:* Please see picture, you should see something similar.








*Step 4:* Go to the option “4:3 Override”.
*Step 5:* Change the setting from anything what the default was.

For example: If the setting was “4:3 Override 480i” Change it to “4:3 Override 480p”

There are 4 settings in this category

*NOTE:*
*480i* – Will set the output of the box to 480i format when NOT tuned to an designated HD channel
*480p* – Will set the output of the box to 480p format when NOT tuned to an designated HD channel*
*Stretched* – Will set the picture mode to stretched mode 480p.

OFF – Will set the output of the box to whatever format was selected in the Y/Pb/Pr Output section.*

*Some may experience this issue - If you set the 480 override to “480p” or “OFF” & view the output of the box on any of the analog outputs (S-video, Composite, RF) The on-screen functions (Guide, Menu, etc.) will NOT be displayed. These will ONLY be displayed on the component outputs. You may also have to adjust your picture setting to have everything fit.

*Step 6:* Once the setting in 4:3 Overrides is set, power off the box via remote or manually.
*Step 7:* Now, power on the cable box as usual and resume watching TV.
*Step 8:* Verify if the problem has been corrected by switching from HD to SD, such as Channels (209 for HD) to Channel 35 (Discovery Channel) then vice versa.


Thanks,

Steven

Southland Crossing TV LTD


----------



## The_Nephilim1

OK OK I need some Tech Help. I had emailed Motorola and they say since well here is a snippet of the email:

*"I looked up the manual for your PH530 projector and it appears it supports HDMI 1.0. The DCH3416 supports HDMI 2.0. Unfortunately, these devices need to have matching HDMI versions in order to function properly. This appears to be the source of your video issues."*



Now is this true?? I would like to know but I would think these HDMI would be Backwards compatible??


----------



## The_Nephilim1

never mind ALL HDMI IS backwards compatible these guys are not very knowledgable..


----------



## tdorset

STB: Motorola QIP 7216 DVR

TV: Panasonic TH-58-PZ800U plasma

AVR: Onkyo SR-606

Provider: Verizon, FIOS (7/30/09)

Firmware version: ? (latest FIOS HD DVR)

Arlington, Virginia


Similar to other problems here: when the STB is connected via HDMI through the AVR it produces a blue screen with audio (no messages). The STB with HDMI connected direct to plasma produces HD video much better than with Comcast. (However, I had no problem with Comcast's SA8300HD STB). Troubleshooting: Motorola wouldn't talk to me and referred me to Verizon; Onkyo says it's not their problem; Verizon finally admits it's an HDMI incompatibility problem and says they MAY have a firmware update by the end of the year! I've just ordered 2 component video cables and we'll see how good the HD video looks when I get them. Thanks for your help.


----------



## scottypa

TV: Sony KDL-40V5100 (8/4/2009 firmware)

AV Receiver: Sony STR-DG820

STB: Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HDC

Cable provider: Time Warner Cable, Rochester, NY


Current Configuration:


STB =>HDMI \\

================> AV Receiver =>HDMI=> TV

DVD =>HDMI /


I get lots of blinking/dropout of audio/video. I've tried updating the TV's firmware twice (it got worse this last rev)

When I watch from a DVD recorder (HDMI) going thru the same receiver, I haven't seen the blinking occur.

Now, I'm trying to bypass the receiver for Cable viewing, but obviously this isn't what I want to do forever.

I've tried messing with the various HDMI and audio options on the receiver, to no avail.

It could be the ports for the SAT on the receiver, but I doubt that. I'll try DVD to be sure.


All this leads me to believe that the problem is with the 8300HDC or the cable service. And possibly something with the receiver in the middle. But since it can serve up content from my HDMI DVD player fine, I doubt the receiver is completely to blame.


I do have a Time Warner signal booster (amp?) for the coax cable line. I've had this for 2 years now.


----------



## fizgig321

STB: Samsung SMT-H3090 (OS ver 2.4.9.2)

A/V Receiver: Onkyo TX SR706

Display: Toshiba 52RV535U

Provider: Bright House Networks - Tampa


Tried to run HDMI from STB into receiver then HDMI out to display but when the STB boots I receive the error message that HDCP Authorization Failed, HDMI Port Disabled. If I connect from the STB directly to the display there are no error messages and HDMI connection works fine. Best guess is that the STB firmware does not recognize the HDCP repeater (Onkyo) as a valid device. Will try to swap box for an SA to see what happens.


----------



## fizgig321

I recently swapped my Samsung STB for an SA 8300HDC and now my HDMI is working perfectly through my Onkyo receiver.


----------



## robo45h




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepper&ginger* /forum/post/12721936
> 
> 
> HDMI cable problem with STB
> 
> 
> STB : Comcast Motorola DCH 3416
> 
> Receiver Onkyo HT- SR 800
> 
> TV Panasonic TH- 42PZ700U
> 
> - Name of the cable/satellite provider: Comcast
> 
> - Firmware revision on the set top box: 18.34
> 
> - Your geographic region (i.e. your city & state): Oak Ridge, TN
> 
> - Description of the issue, any information of specific symptoms & behavior:
> 
> 
> I have recently tried to connect a Comcast Motorola DCH 3416 DVR to my Onkyo HT-SR800 Home Theater and then to a Panasonic TH-42PZ700U HDTV. The Comcast DVR is connected to the Onkyo with a HDMI cable and the HDMI out from the Onkyo goes to the Panasonic TV HDMI input. Audio connections are with a Optical digital cable connecting the DVR to the Onkyo.
> 
> 
> Everything works fine till I shut off all the components. I then get a error code on the Comcast DVR which looks like a flashing dVI or dU1 code. After a while the Comcast DVR freezes and will not work till the box has been unplugged and the power is off for a minute and then repower the system. This problem keeps repeating itself.
> 
> 
> I have tried various HDMI cables and changed the power cord, the power strip, the wall to Comcast coaxial cable. The DVR boxes have been changed three time and am on my 4th DVR. The Comcast tech support has worked for several hours with no avail.
> 
> 
> Where is the problem? I was told that this may be an HDCP error between the Motorola and the ONKYO. Can anyone share some light or does anyone have a similar problem? Would appreciate any experts comment and advise.
> 
> 
> The only thing that works is that you connect the HDMI cable from the STB directly to the HDTV input


*Wow.* I have basically the exact same problem -- except with a Dish DVR 722k (and previously, with a 622). So this tells me it's a serious problem with the Onkyo. But try to prove that to them and get some resolution. Dish has been very nice replacing 622 and 722 units and sent out technicians to verify that it was not a problem with the satellite cables or my house power wiring, etc. Unfortunately, they never figured out this Onkyo issue -- I ended up figuring it out myself. On the positive side for Dish, they did indeed fix some satellite cable problems that had caused other DVR problems.


(I have a Pioneer PDP-4304 rather than a Panasonic, but that doesn't seem to me to be a factor.)


----------



## cabase

There is going to be new issues about certain A/V Receivers with HDMI connects with certain Cable boxes HDMI connects.- HD TV. The cable boxes moved into the DVD recorder buisness. For some it may serve well to go cable hdmi to the tv directly depending on your receiver even if it has hdmi connects. Then there are otherss where a component from cable box to rec to tv give a better picture quality. The cable boxes are doing well & will get even better bells & whistles for HT networking-wireless and on into the PC. There are secrets the cable companies are keeping to theirselves for now. It will be upto the A/V makers to keep up. I have a Pace TDC-775D and do know some people who work with these units for companies I won't mention right now. More to come later.


----------



## dykes26

My TV would go blank periodically when watching FIOS TV (never DVD OR Blu RAY)


I played with the HDMI cables to see if they were loose and now I get no picture or sound at all. All I did was unplug and replug the plugs. Any help or ideas. Thanks!


----------



## Adamg (Ret-Navy)

Make/model of all devices in the chain (ex. STB, AV receiver, TV)


Direct TV HD DVR HR21/700 Rcvr.

Onkyo TX-NR5007

Samsung PN63B590

X-Box 360 Elite

Play-station 3

All connected with new HDMI 1.3c certified cable thru the Onkyo Rcvr. One cable to TV.


- Name of the cable/satellite provider


Direct TV


- Firmware revision on the set top box


Original-0x18a

Current-0x34c


- Your geographic region (i.e. your city & state)


Bradenton, FL 34212


- Description of the issue, any information of specific symptoms & behavior


All problems are when using the Direct TV DVR. Constant Audio dropouts. Random during program and random during program to commercial breaks when audio format changes. The later does not bother me as much as Audio dropouts in the middle of program material.


No Signal issues. Suspect HDMI handshake problems.


No problems when the X-box or PS3 are the selected source.


----------



## Stephenisaacs

This set and a replacement set have the same issue with three different HDMI sources: a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD PVR, a Xbox 260 Elite and a Sony Playstation 3. The audio drops out briefly approximately once every ten minutes. The dropout is very short, just long enough to mute a single word. I have read two other reports of the same issue with this TV. The HDMI cable length may be a factor. When I switched to a shorter cable (from 12 feet to 3) the frequency of the dropouts reduced to approximately once every twenty minutes but since they are so intermittent this may just be a coincidence. The problem seems to occur more frequenly from the SA8300HD but has been heard on all three sources. The manufacturer is trying to reproduce the fault but so far has been unable to. I am working with them to get to the bottom of this irritating problem.


----------



## bjohanlon

I cannot get HDMI to work from my Verizon FiOS Motorola QIP6416-2 box to my Toshiba 40RV52U HD tv. The set top box used to work on earlier releases of the software (1.6x). It is now running release 1.7 with build# 09.82. I live in the Los Angeles area. To get the TV to work, I had to use component video cable.


----------



## ongeza81

need help pls

traying to us HDMI CABLE from my dell labtop to LG TV the connection is

but i keep on getting not signal


----------



## Glenn McKinney

STB SA8300HDC

Samsung HL61A750A1FX

Sony STR-DE 897


After TW Cable in Columbia, SC changed their software to "Mystro", the optical audio output defalts to HDMI any time the STB or the TV is powered up. This gives stereo PCM on the optical output. Had to remove the HDMI cable from the STB to the TV and use component cables. After that change the STB would output Dolby Digital on the optical output on power up.


----------



## kazemir

Bell Express Vu 9242 PVR

HDX-401E HDMI Switch

Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 720


Previously I had my Bell 9242 PVR connected to my projector via a high quality 50ft HDMI cable. worked well for ~1 year. recently I bought a PS3 to serve as a blu-ray player, and this too works well through my long HDMI cable.


Since the projector only has one HDMI input, I bought a MonoProce HDX-401E HDMI switch...now that I have it, the PS3 works well through it, but the 9242 PVR does not. It seems if the PVR signal goes through the switch, the projector cannot "lock onto" the signal.


I tried changing the output format from the 9242, to 1080i, 720p, 480p, 4x3, 19x9 etc. etc...no effect. If I connect the PVR directly, all works well again.


Any ideas? Do I just need to return the HDX-401E, and try a different brand?


Thanks for any help.


Steve


----------



## rson123

Recently experienced HDMI issue when watching PPV movies in 1080p on DirectTV, HR20-100s DVR. Error states movie can not be watched using HDMI and suggest changing to Component. I did and it worked, BUT that's not the point and now i'm experiencing the issue all all HDMI devices connected directly or via a 4-port HDMI hub.


DirectTV does not allow watching a 1080p PPV movie using HDMI.

AppleTV, same thing.

Sony Playstation 3, same thing.


btw, i have to power off/on my Samsung we retunring to regular DirectTV programming in HD due to the error. Once done, i can watch HDtv using HDMI.


Any suggestions or known fixes to this stupid copyright issue which is preventing me from watching movies using HDMI inputs?


----------



## edguetzow

Sat Provider: DirecTV

Box: H20-100

Firmware: 0x4138

TV: Pioneer KRP-600M

HDMI/Audio switchbox: Zektor MAS7.1

Region: San Benito, TX


The H20 has been hooked up directly the tv for the better part of a year & it just stopped working. Called Directv and got it replaced with a second H20. Second H20 did not work from day 1 either.


I have a Panasonic BD-55 and Toshiba HD-A1 hooked up via HDMI to the Zektor. Zektor outputs to the tv with no issues. Hooking up the H20 to the Zektor or directly to the tv will not work - "no signal".


Currently I am using the H20 via component cables as I do not want to hassle with Directv again right now. I have read of many issues with these receivers for the past 3 years or so.


Any hope?


Ed G.


----------



## kazemir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kazemir* /forum/post/17925001
> 
> 
> Bell Express Vu 9242 PVR
> 
> HDX-401E HDMI Switch
> 
> Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 720
> 
> 
> Previously I had my Bell 9242 PVR connected to my projector via a high quality 50ft HDMI cable. worked well for ~1 year. recently I bought a PS3 to serve as a blu-ray player, and this too works well through my long HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> Since the projector only has one HDMI input, I bought a MonoProce HDX-401E HDMI switch...now that I have it, the PS3 works well through it, but the 9242 PVR does not. It seems if the PVR signal goes through the switch, the projector cannot "lock onto" the signal.
> 
> 
> I tried changing the output format from the 9242, to 1080i, 720p, 480p, 4x3, 19x9 etc. etc...no effect. If I connect the PVR directly, all works well again.
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Do I just need to return the HDX-401E, and try a different brand?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> Steve



An update...

My Bell 9242 and the Monoprice HDX-401E...

The Monoprice HDX-401E would not work with my Bell 9242 PVR...I talked to Monoprice technical support (and actually got someone who knew what they were talking about!!), and turns out the 401 has some compatability problems. They suggested I get the HDX-501. I returned the 401, gor the 501, and everything works as it should! I recommend the 501 HDMI switch, as it has much fewer issues, higher rating, and is only ~$4 more than the 401.

Steve


----------



## Nikita79

I have Scientific Atlanta HD8300 DVR, Panasonic 42g15 plasma set, Sony HT CT100 soundbar system.


When DVR is connected to subwoofer by HDMI, it works at first, then suddenly the picture and audio flash, cutting in and out, while the display on the SW flashes from SAT (cable input) to 5.1 ch. and back again. Turning the system on and off does not help, changing the TV channel does not help.


----------



## skier58

Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD, Sony Receiver STR-DG710, Panasonic Plasma TV TH-50PZ850U, HDMI from DVR to receiver to TV. Signal (picture and sound) periodically drop for a second or 2. Sony Claims it is DVR box. Cablevision doesn't agree or disagree, but tells me I have to use component video connections fron DVR to receiver. Nobody will take ownership of the problem and either find me a solution or tell me that they are aware of it and are working on it.


----------



## urquhartc

Samsung LED 40" TV series 6000, Dishnetwork Solo DVR612 sat/box, Yamaha RX-V665 amp, Samsung BluRay BD-P1600 and Sony DVD.


Everything works EXCEPT the Solo DVR612 HDMI video will not work (it will flach intermittently) when passed thru the Yamaha amp's HDMI ports. The BluRay and DVD work perfectly.


Colin


----------



## sebberry

Motorola DCT 6412III to Yamaha HTR 6090 to Viewsonic Pro 8100 Projector, all HDMI connections. No audio with projector plugged into receiver.


----------



## stevelasvegas

Television-Vizio VF552XVT 55"

STB=Direct TV HR22/100 HDDVR

Direct TV Software=0x3a8

Region=Las Vegas, NV

HDMI communication problem. When switching channels to different format (ie: 480i to 1080i, etc) the picture has a pink tint or loss of audio or blue screen, etc.

I can resolve this issue if I connect using component instead of HDMI. I can also resolve the issue if I connect to a non-Vizio television.

I have replaced HDMI cable, swapped television for same new one, and replaced DVR box for same new.

Direct has been out to see the issue and do not have a resolution. I have spoken with Vizio and they want me to send pictures to them, which I will do.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Dianne Lilly

Help! I'm probably in the wrong thread, but here goes. I have a Sharp LC-52D92U HD TV. I have a DIRECTV HD DVR receiver. When I try to watch a PPV movie in 1080p, I get the error message, "An incompatible device was found." Can anyone tell me if the tv I have supports 1080p/24 format, or does it support 1080p/60 format? I'm told I need it to support 1080p/24. Sending out in space to see if anyone can hear me!? Thanks!


----------



## gu55

I wonder if you could help me, my TV Matsui M22DVDB9 doesn't have HDMI signal, though it had it before. My son has new PS3 , cause he changed his old one thinking the problem was in it and new HDMI cable, which he changed as well, but they say the problem is in TV. Could you , please help. The TV is 6 months old. Thank you in advance. G


----------



## AV-NUT-99

A neighbor had recently upgraded his cable box from HD (Non-DVR) to HD (with DVR). He is on Comcast in Houston area. TV- Sony KDL50-XBR2 LCD, AVR - Denon 4306CI, Comcast DVR - Cisco RNG500. Everything works for 6-8 minutes, then picture drops out - sound through receiver OK. If I power DVR on and off, no change. Switch inputs or go to Standby on Denon, then back on and back to Cable input - no change. If I switch input on TV to Ant, then back to HDMI - I get a message on the TV from the Cisco DVR indicating that the TV is not HDCP compliant, and a picture of the DVR back panel stating that I should not use HDMI, use component instead.


----------



## whiteypeterson

I have an Infocus ceiling projector with DVI but not HDMI input.


When I connect it to the HDMI output of my new Onkyo receiver using a DVR to HDMI connector I get no video. I have to use component cable to get video.


I thought DVI was HDMI without audio. Is there some sort of converter available?


----------



## mgray1982

My TV is a Sony KDS-R60XBR1 and we just received a brand new Motorola DCX3400-M cable box. We still have the same issues as with the old Motorola 6416III and Pace box.


Black screen within 5 seconds using HDMI.


Has Sony not come out with a TV firmware update yet? This issue is years old!!


----------



## routabout

I finally purchased the A/V reciever I wanted with Networking. My Denon AVR 4308 has 2 HDMI ins & 4 HDMI outs. My Cable box with built in DVR has 1 HDMI output, however I can't use the HDMI output from cable box to input on my reciever because it blacks out any premium channels I subscribed to. Like everyone else nobody takes blame. Cable installers say use component cables & I say Bull Shi+!. It's a crock buying good equipment and sorry a$$ excuses for not being able to make the best connections with the least cables. It's been a while since I last logged on about this problem. I have gotten a little info on this and was told that it has to do with a secure connection or integrity between the HDMI cable only with premium channels. By secure connection I am talking about a trust worthy connection between the two components. The cable Company has no firmware update for this matter. I do have 2 HDMI inputs on HDTV. Playing Blu-Ray or HD DVDs is not a problem


----------



## triple_vee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *routabout* /forum/post/19530632
> 
> 
> I finally purchased the A/V reciever I wanted with Networking. My Denon AVR 4308 has 2 HDMI ins & 4 HDMI outs. My Cable box with built in DVR has 1 HDMI output, however I can't use the HDMI output from cable box to input on my reciever because it blacks out any premium channels I subscribed to. Like everyone else nobody takes blame. Cable installers say use component cables & I say Bull Shi+!. It's a crock buying good equipment and sorry a$$ excuses for not being able to make the best connections with the least cables. It's been a while since I last logged on about this problem. I have gotten a little info on this and was told that it has to do with a secure connection or integrity between the HDMI cable only with premium channels. By secure connection I am talking about a trust worthy connection between the two components. The cable Company has no firmware update for this matter. I do have 2 HDMI inputs on HDTV. Playing Blu-Ray or HD DVDs is not a problem



It's a [email protected]#. I cannot tell you how much time/money I spent spec'ing out a video switching system via an A/V receiver, running all the wiring...only to find out that the cable box wants to ONLY support an HDMI connection directly to the display. Wha?! are you effin kidding me?


The other killer (if you are doing video switching via the display) is the fact that some display's don't pass through the digital audio via the toslink out from HDMI sources.


You're screwed either way.


----------



## Zalophus

Took me three Boxes to finally get one that talks to my Pana 50G25, HDTV, w/o freezing up. Confirmed the problem is with HDMI, as Component connection works fine. Dish's response-"we know and we're working on it", and solution- keep shipping replacements until one works.


----------



## waffffffle

I just posted this in another thread (not allowed to post links) but I am having awful handshake issues with my setup:




> Quote:
> I have a Westinghouse Digital LVM-42W2 42" LCD monitor that has one HDMI input that supports HDCP (and has previously worked fine in the past). I also have a Sony STR-K995 surround sound receiver which also supports HDCP over its 2 HDMI inputs and 1 output. In the past it has worked fine with a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300 HD cable box DVR, Tivo HD DVR and the original Apple TV using HDMI with the receiver acting as a switcher for the TV. I no longer use these 3 devices.
> 
> 
> More recently I have been having terrible issues with newer components, particularly the Tivo Premiere (which I've since returned), Samsung SMT-H3272 HD DVR and the new Apple TV (particularly bad since the 4.1.1 software update). The problem is that when I attempt to watch TV the picture blinks on and off every few seconds repeatedly. It usually does not stop doing this and I have to turn on and off each component in different sequences in order to get things to work properly.
> 
> 
> It seems as if the Sony receiver is slowing down the HDCP handshake between the cable box and the Westinghouse TV to the point that the cable box doesn't trust the TV, which sets off a vicious cycle of attempting to renegotiate the handshake repeatedly leaving me with the inability to watch anything. From some research it appears that the boxes support a newer version of HDCP while the receiver and TV (both from 2007) do not. If anyone ever needed proof that HDCP (and all DRM for that matter) is anti-consumer and punishes paying customers, this is a great example.


----------



## sunsetav

DISPLAY: JVC RS50

CONNECTION: ProFlex 40' Directional 1.4a HDMI

AVR/PROCESSOR: Integra DTR-80.2

SOURCE: DirecTV HR24-500


PROBLEM: Loss of Video (audio always remains) after changing channels or changing sources.

If the DirecTV box is connected directly to the Projector then no issues.


----------



## alk3997




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sunsetav* /forum/post/20040317
> 
> 
> DISPLAY: JVC RS50
> 
> CONNECTION: ProFlex 40' Directional 1.4a HDMI
> 
> AVR/PROCESSOR: Integra DTR-80.2
> 
> SOURCE: DirecTV HR24-500
> 
> 
> PROBLEM: Loss of Video (audio always remains) after changing channels or changing sources.
> 
> If the DirecTV box is connected directly to the Projector then no issues.



No one really reads these stickys anymore since the HDMI Org doesn't seem to participate.

Take a look at the dates on the previous appends - about one a month.


Try a separate topic in this forum.


I have your setup except for the Integra. Works perfectly except for ESPN 3D of course. So the problem is with the Onkyo but we can talk that in a thread.


----------



## sunsetav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alk3997* /forum/post/20040853
> 
> 
> No one really reads these stickys anymore since the HDMI Org doesn't seem to participate.
> 
> Take a look at the dates on the previous appends - about one a month.
> 
> 
> Try a separate topic in this forum.
> 
> 
> I have your setup except for the Integra. Works perfectly except for ESPN 3D of course. So the problem is with the Onkyo but we can talk that in a thread.



Ok - thanks - i started a new thread

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post20041980 


Along with inquiry in 3 other threads


----------



## whodooU2

I 've been around the run around w/ my cable provider w/ issues of signal lose while watching tv or DVD's. 8-10 time an hour there's a signal lose, both A/V, for abuot a 1-2 seconds. I call the CP and I'm told there's a strong signal coming from outside to TV, NO problems they say.


All components (BD & Cable box) pass thru a STR-DH510 AVR out to TV. Everything is connected w/ hdmi. I'm now by-passing the AVR and all seems find, but now the audio starts chopping, then it's gone. I have to change the channel on cable box then back to retrieve the audio.


I'm at wits end on what to do. I've sent off the avr for warranty repair. Sony claims it may be a poor HDMI board??? But since then I finding out that it may be the HDMI's causing the problems. Should I troubleshoot by connecting component cables? I'm going to do that tonite anyway.


I think the idea behind HDMI's are great, but are they the problem?


----------



## JonSherlock1

I have a 42" Panasonic TX-P42VT20B TV and a Panasonic Blu-Ray Disc Home Theatre Sound System (SC-BTT755). When I switch from HDMI1 (TV) to HDMI2 (Blu-Ray) it works fine. However when I move back the other way to HDMI1 there is no picture or sound. If I disconnect then reconnect the HDMI cable it connects fine. Any idea what I need to do? Thanks. Jon Stockport, Cheshire, UK


----------



## alk3997

Jon, might try a new post / subject line in the regular HDMI section. Most of the time these "stickies" don't get checked since they were apparently started by the HDMI Org, who no longer visits.


If you start a new subject line you'll get more attention than just leaving your append here. I think the previous append for this thread was in March 2011 and it didn't seem to get answered.


Also, in the new thread, please explain what your inputs and outputs are. I know the TV is obviously an output (sink device) but I'm trying to figure out what you are switching from and to. In other words is the Blu-Ray the source? If so why do you need to switch?


----------



## chadds1

Hello all,, i hope there is someone out there that might be able to help me..

here's my story,, about 1 month ago, i bought all new HT equip from Crutchfield; Samsung PN59800D Plasma, Yamaha Rx A2000 3D reciever, Yamaha BD A1000 BluRay, a number of HDMI 1.4 cables.

i have been using Comcast as my cable provider for many years..

well after i hooked everything up..All components into the Yamaha rcvr, then 1 HDMI cable to the Samsung, everytime i turn off the system/TV, i lose the aspect ratio settings in the comcast box!!

i get into the user menu of the comcast box, and set to 16:9/ 1080 and for the 4:3 settings i set to 480P.. after these settings are "STORED" in the box, whenever i watch HD channels OR STD DEF channels, the picture on the the tv is "FULL" screen,, but whenever i turn off the tv,and turn it back on, i notice this: when i'm watching the HD channels,, everything is fine, but when i go to watch a std def channel, those damn black bars are back!! UGGHHH!!

so i check the cable box, and sure enough the settings have changed to the following:

16:9/ 780 and the 4:3 is now "off".

now some of the trouble shooting i have done are these:

direct hook the comcast box to the tv.. result: comcast box keeps the stored settings.

trieds a Marantz sr6005, with the same hookup,ie, everything into th marantz and 1 hdmi cable to the tv,,, result: same as with the yamaha!! WTF??!!!

now i don't want to use component video because i do sometimes buy 3D movies with comcast, and i don't really want to keep the comcast box as a direct hookup to the tv, because i cannot view my "onscreen" features from the yamaha on the tv..

what i am hoping is someone might have a reason for this and a solution..

i spent nearly $6 grand on this stuff a month ago, and although it sounds great and the 3D features are awesome, i am quite disappointed in how things are communicating..

thanks for the taking the time to listen to my problem and i hope i luckily have some A/V genious stumble upon this and give my some hope!!


from what other techs say,, in particular marantz tech support.. comcast/motorola needs a HDMI REPEATER FIRMWATE UPDATE..


----------



## Huesero

Pioneer Elite VSX-32 Receiver

Scientific Atlanta 4240 HDC Cable Box (Cox Cable-San Diego, CA.)

Samsung Series 7 750 LN52750R1F HDMI 1.3


Video Problem with HDMI interface. When changing channels in the HD programming, the screen goes black for about 30 seconds and then finally displays in HD. Sometimes it flickers in and out from a black screen to picture. Audio remains constant via HDMI cable connection only.


Changing the receiver did not seem to make a difference.

Running the HDMI connection directly from the cable box to the tv is fine (by-passing receiver resolves problem with video).


This seems to be a problem with the Pioneer VSX receiver having poor HDMI signal transduction pass-through, but pioneer has no fix. So much for an "Elite" descriptor.


----------



## Colm

More likely the cable box...


----------



## Joe Fernand

Without something like a Quantum Data HT-180 HDMI Handshake tester there is no way to say for sure where the problem is and bypassing the AVR is no sign that all is fine with the Cable box or Sink (Display).


Joe


----------



## alk3997




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Huesero* /forum/post/21433104
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite VSX-32 Receiver
> 
> Scientific Atlanta 4240 HDC Cable Box (Cox Cable-San Diego, CA.)
> 
> Samsung Series 7 750 LN52750R1F HDMI 1.3
> 
> 
> Video Problem with HDMI interface. When changing channels in the HD programming, the screen goes black for about 30 seconds and then finally displays in HD. Sometimes it flickers in and out from a black screen to picture. Audio remains constant via HDMI cable connection only.
> 
> 
> Changing the receiver did not seem to make a difference.
> 
> Running the HDMI connection directly from the cable box to the tv is fine (by-passing receiver resolves problem with video).
> 
> 
> This seems to be a problem with the Pioneer VSX receiver having poor HDMI signal transduction pass-through, but pioneer has no fix. So much for an "Elite" descriptor.



Have to agree - more likely the cable box not being able to complete the handshake. Maybe when Cox cable gets a newer version of the cable box (or at least a difference version of the cable box) then you might have more luck. Unfortunately, I can't think of a single thing you can do in the meantime, other than make sure the cable box and the receiver firmware are both up-to-date.


----------



## iluvclubs




ccotenj said:


> to set the "audio: digital out" option on your sa8300hdc:
> 
> 
> press the "menu" key on your remote twice
> 
> scroll until you see "audio: digital out"
> 
> hit the right arrow key
> 
> scroll to "hdmi"
> 
> hit the left arrow key
> 
> hit exit
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> This worked for me! My TV from one night to the other my tv stopped playing sound. It was the Settings button though.


----------



## ShilohG

Hey everyone, I guess this thread is as good of place as any for my problem.


Here's a list of my hardware:

- TV - Toshiba DLP 46HMX85

- HDDVD - Toshiba HDA3KC

- Bluray - Samsung BD-5100/zc

- XBox 360 Elite (2008-09-01)

- receiver - Sony STR-DN1020

- Sat box - Motorola DSR 505HD (Telus/Bell)


I've had the TV since December when a friend was discarding it for a blown lamp. Replaced the lamp but it seems the ballast is going (does the coded light blink, tries to start up fails, tries again etc.) Knowing it's on the way out I plan on upgrading it soon.


I had the HDDVD player going through HDMI input on back on TV with no issues, and the XBox was component cables. Audio all went through my old Pioneer receiver.


This Christmas my wife bought me a Blu-ray player. Deciding to go HDMI all the way because I had too many machines I bought the Sony receiver. I hooked everything through the receiver with Rocketfish HDMI cables and it all worked great.


So, XBox, satellite box, HDDVD & Blu-ray all HDMI into receiver with one HDMI out to TV.

Unfortunately my Sony had an overheating issue and fried two weeks ago. I sent it back to Sony and they sent me a new system.


I hooked all my cables up the way I had them before, and now my problem begins.


NO HDMI from Blu-ray, HDDVD or satellite. But XBox is still working. This could have all been explained with the 'handshaking' reasoning IF they didn't work before. I'm sure that's the reason now, but like I said, why did it work before?


I'm hoping to buy the Toshiba 55" 120Hz 1080p HD LED (55SL412U) once my TV finally decides it's not going to power on at all, and I'm hoping that that may fix the 'handshaking' issue.


So I guess my questions are these:

- Does this seem like the standard 'handshaking' issue? The XBox works because it's older, like the TV, but the other machines are too new versions of HDMI?

- Why would it work before and not now?

- Does it seem reasonable to think that a new TV will fix the issue, and it most likely isn't related to any other issue.


NOTE: I have tried to connect the Blu-ray directly to the TV, and the same issue persists, which is why I believe it's the TV's HDMI connectivity. But again, did I just get lucky before?


----------



## blueish

My problem summary : I have :


1 .46 LED Samsung smart TV..




2 .Harmen kardon AV70 receiver and 5.1 JBL Speakers .




3 . Sony PS3




4 .Segate Goflex HD media player




5. VU+ UNO satellite receiver




(you can connect the sources 3&4&5 to the LED by HDMI ...and give audio out through optical to the hrman kardon ...but in this case .you will lose some sound quality )




So the best way is this :




Iv connected sources 3&4&5 to the Harman kardon by HDMI cables ..and gave HDMI out for the video from the Harman kardon to the LED .




Sources 3&4 work fine audio and video.




Source 5 (Vu+ uno) don't have audio.




With maintaining the same connections ..but changing the setting on Harman kardon ...(HDMIsettings....from HDMI AMP to HDMI TV ) (with this you cancel the audio from the speakers system and get it from the LED speakers).


With this setting i get audio .




Same problem i had with STRONG HD SATELLITE RECEIVER ............BUUUUUT i tried a cheap quality HD satellite receiver i didn't face any problems at all .




Please advice .




I NEED AUDIO OUT THROUGH THE SOUND SYSTEM.


----------



## AV_Integrated

If your only issue is audio, then you can connect a digital audio cable from your VU+ to the Harmon Kardon receiver and you should be good to go. The issue really sounds like it is in the EDID of the VU+ which is just a common thing with lesser known/import set top boxes. There will be no audio degradation if you are going directly from the VU+ to your receiver and you should get solid audio doing it this way.


----------



## blueish

thank you


----------



## jpbelloh

Is it possible to leave satellite reciever on when HDMI connected TV is turned off?
TV Samsung 5203 LED 46"
Dish Network receiver ViP 722k DVR
I would like satellite receiver to always stay on so my elderly Mom only has to remember TV power on and channel/volume up/down. I do not see setting on TV or satellite keeps from turning satellite off when TV is turned off.


----------

